# Drying in a fridge



## Blue brother (Oct 21, 2021)

Anyone tried this? 

I’m going to try it, been reading about it over the past few months and I feel confident it will work, it’s actually pretty well documented practise over at thc farmer and on 420 mag.

I understand the science behind it and have seen it work, and I also understand why so many less knowledgeable people dismiss it as a recipe for disaster. So I don’t really need convincing either way, I know it should work aslong as I don’t fuck up.

I just wanna know if anyone who’s done it has any pointers or wanna share any problems they ran into while using this technique.

how did you deal with the smell?
What size fridge did you use for how much bud? 
what kind of fridge? I’m torn between buying a double wide wine cooler or using a spare frost free fridge I have in storage.
I’m looking to dry what would normally weigh 20oz fry 

thanks in advance to anyone willing to share


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 21, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> I’m going to try it, been reading about it over the past few months and I feel confident it will work, it’s actually pretty well documented practise over at thc farmer and on 420 mag.
> 
> ...


I would guess a wine fridge would have temp settings more appropriate for drying, but 20 oz of fresh material makes for alot of moisture.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 23, 2021)

bump lol, has nobody tried this?


----------



## dank'd (Oct 23, 2021)

will be trying it with a mini fridge. was convinced after reading Sucassa's post where he compares multiple tries side by side of both the fridge dry and regular tent dry


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 23, 2021)

I fully expect it to work and do everything people say, it makes perfect sense if you understand some basics about drying/curing and how refrigerators work. I am torn between drying in open jars with nylon tights over the top, or actually drying on just mesh shelves stacked vertically


----------



## dank'd (Oct 23, 2021)

i'm planning to use oven bags and put a hygrometer inside (only to check) and adjust the opening accordingly. will wet trim straight to bags/fridge


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 23, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I fully expect it to work and do everything people say, it makes perfect sense if you understand some basics about drying/curing and how refrigerators work. I am torn between drying in open jars with nylon tights over the top, or actually drying on just mesh shelves stacked vertically


What's the purpose of drying in the fridge, what do you expect from it?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

I


Star Dog said:


> What's the purpose of drying in the fridge, what do you expect from it?


im expecting a more complete terpene profile as the lower temperature allows for preservation of the more volatile compounds (like myrcene) throughout the transition. Also less shrinkage and preservation of the colours that are visible at harvest.
I’m also expecting to be able to push the drying time to upwards of 3 weeks.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Probably worth mentioning that if it was feasible to use a freeze dryer then that would be my first choice


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

dank'd said:


> will be trying it with a mini fridge. was convinced after reading Sucassa's post where he compares multiple tries side by side of both the fridge dry and regular tent dry


Sorry man I totally missed this post. I’ll be sure to check these out as I haven’t seen much of this tech on this site. Thanks dude.
So how far away from harvest are you? I’m about 6 weeks off and can’t wait to try it


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

20oz of dry would be around 75 oz wet 
That’s a shit load of material And there is a danger zone for mold to form in the fridge.
Like it does with cheese bread and sauces. The humidity levels are going to be over 100% 

I just don’t see the science your speaking of. Freeze dry. Yes. That’s works fucking phenomenal.
But fridge. I’m thinking of my salad shit that spills and gets left behind does not dry but turn into a nasty lil brown red mush I gotta 409 up.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 24, 2021)

I havent read anything about doing this but think it is interesting.

I wonder if a cool dry for 24 or 48 hours outside the fridge to get rid of the huge amount of moisture up front might help the process and insure against mold?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> 20oz of dry would be around 75 oz wet
> That’s a shit load of material And there is a danger zone for mold to form in the fridge.
> Like it does with cheese bread and sauces. The humidity levels are going to be over 100%
> 
> ...


there is potential for mold to form everywhere, in a fridge is one of the places it’s least likely to form, that’s why we store food there.

over 100% humidity is past the pointof supersaturation, at which point the air can hold no more moisture and it starts to rain. I can’t see how this point could ever be reached by putting fresh herbs in a fridge. Maybe I’m wrong and please if u can prove it do so cos raining in my fridge allover my buds is a big no no.

there is an increasing amount of research being done into the preservation of volatile compounds in cannabis. Now it’s pretty much agreed across the board that lower temps are more favourable for preserving terpenes. That’a ONE of the reasons freeze drying is so popular atm.


----------



## dank'd (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Sorry man I totally missed this post. I’ll be sure to check these out as I haven’t seen much of this tech on this site. Thanks dude.
> So how far away from harvest are you? I’m about 6 weeks off and can’t wait to try it


still waiting on clones haha


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

Look. This is what your doing. 

You placing 70 oz of wet salad in a fridge expecting it to dry out.

my small bags of salad doesn’t even dry out in the fridge. I can’t wait to see your results. Cause if it works. I’ll bite. If it fails. I’ll know. I’ll be watching for sure.
But That’s my point. It seems like your putting wet weed in a sealed jar and because it’s cold. It will work better. Lol. You still have to comply with humidity


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I’m also expecting to be able to push the drying time to upwards of 3 weeks.


It will be much longer than that. Mine dries in 2 weeks in the proper conditions. 3 weeks this time of year hanging in the garage, night temps into the low 50's with a fan blowing on them 24/7. 
Refrigerator's are made to be air tight, and keep things from doing exactly what you're trying to achieve


----------



## Hash Hound (Oct 24, 2021)

I've tried it a few times with small amounts under an oz in a lunch bag and it works fine. When you take the buds out you have to let them sit a while before you mess with them. They're brittle when they first come out of the fridge. They seemed to have a bit more taste, but nothing special.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 24, 2021)

You'd likely be better off just running an AC for cooler temps in a ventilated space. A small amount, sure, but a full harvest in a fridge will have a lot of moisture buildup with the door closed. Mould risk level red.


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 24, 2021)

Well this is a new one to me.

Interesting topic.
Please do keep us updated.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

Am I the only one who puts salads ingredients in the fridge? Lettuce cabbage spinach kale etc. that doesn’t dry out. And heads of lettuce are completely exposed because we blow thru them. They don’t dry out. They turn red and gooey and mush. 

cannabis flowers have to be dried slow. Yes. Cooler Temps. Yes. But as far as I’m concerned. The optimal is 60h-60f
A fridge is 80h-40f. No way. Mold for sure


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Like I said I didn’t need convincing either way, I’ve spent months reading about this, I’m not here to convince anyone else either. Was simply wondering if anyone who’d tried it had experience to share.

btw a fridge absolutely dries fruit and veg out, the reason we put them in the crisper is to keep the humidity high and to slow down the dry. Leave a piece of meat uncovered in the fridge and it’s much dryer after just one day.

This method definitely works, it’s there for anyone to read about, it’s known as the lotus dry and cure. People been doing it for years and swear it has improved the quality of their end product. The science of cold temps preserving terpenes by way of not allowing the volatile compounds to evaporate is undeniable. So much so that everyone tries to dry low and slow, or freeze dries, what’s wrong with lower and slower.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Like I said I didn’t need convincing either way, I’ve spent months reading about this, I’m not here to convince anyone else either. Was simply wondering if anyone who’d tried it had experience to share.
> 
> btw a fridge absolutely dries fruit and veg out, the reason we put them in the crisper is to keep the humidity high and to slow down the dry. Leave a piece of meat uncovered in the fridge and it’s much dryer after just one day.
> 
> This method definitely works, it’s there for anyone to read about, it’s known as the lotus dry and cure. People been doing it for years and swear it has improved the quality of their end product. The science of cold temps preserving terpenes by way of not allowing the volatile compounds to evaporate is undeniable. So much so that everyone tries to dry low and slow, or freeze dries, what’s wrong with lower and slower.


Because that’s when mold forms. The fridge is a sealed jar. What’s your method of oxygen and allowing it to actually dry.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 24, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Am I the only one who puts salads ingredients in the fridge? Lettuce cabbage spinach kale etc. that doesn’t dry out. And heads of lettuce are completely exposed because we blow thru them. They don’t dry out. They turn red and gooey and mush.
> 
> cannabis flowers have to be dried slow. Yes. Cooler Temps. Yes. But as far as I’m concerned. The optimal is 60h-60f
> A fridge is 80h-40f. No way. Mold for sure


If not mold which a fridge is the perfect environment for it then you’ll have a bunch that retains its moisture remember how refrigeration works it’s the removal of warm and hot air not just the influx of cold I’m not sure but I imagine a fridge has a high moisture content mine does and if you open and close it regularly you invite more moisture if it works I’d love to see a picture of the end product I’ve never tried so i do not know but am a refrigeration tech been for twenty five plus years and moisture removal from a product In The fridge at average 38 to 42 degree temps will take along time


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Autoflowers/comments/m3q0ce










Thumbs Up on Frigidare Drying Method


Since I've been growing, nothing strikes fear in me more than the drying process. Curing is pretty easy and straightforward, but drying is walking a very thin line between drying too quickly and getting mold or mildew. Both can happen overnight and strike without warning. About 6 months ago I...




www.google.co.uk













DrZiggy's Low And Slow Drying: Maximizing Your Harvest


Since beginning this thread we've had a member show up who'd spent the years since 1993 refining this very process. He's already worked out what we were trying to discover - the most favorable atmospheric conditions, how to adjust humidity levels when it's time to jar it up, and for that matter...




www.420magazine.com


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

There’s a ton more but there’s a few


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey don’t knock it till you try it right


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> There’s a ton more but there’s a few


Neither of those have shown any success with this technique. Both appear to be having issues, and looking for ways to reduce humidity.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Hey don’t knock it till you try it right











Cannatrol Cool Cure Box


The Cannatrol Cool Cure Box brings precision dry and cure cannabis to the small scale and home grower. Using patented Vaportrol Technology get pinpoint control of your drying and curing environment. Retain proper moisture levels, maximize terpenes and potency. We offer a range of dry and cure...




www.cannatrols.com





This is essentially a wine fridge, pettier device. You probs have more knowledge about how they work than me


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> Neither of those have shown any success with this technique. Both appear to be having issues, and looking for ways to reduce humidity.


Yyou read that full thread before coming back and saying that?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Yyou read that full thread before coming back and saying that?


No. Is there a particular post # that shows some kind of success without predrying or wrapping and rewrapping in newspapers


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> Neither of those have shown any success with this technique. Both appear to be having issues, and looking for ways to reduce humidity.
> [/


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> No. Is there a particular post # that shows some kind of success without predrying or wrapping and rewrapping in newspapers











DrZiggy's Low And Slow Drying: Maximizing Your Harvest


Hey everybody on this great thread! Thanks Dr. Ziggy and thanks Sweet Sue!! Bout to harvest a plant m tired of dealing with her ir he/she throwing bananas. I am at week nine with her and dont want her to do anymore harm to her sisiter that she might have already done. Wondering if i should...




www.420magazine.com


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 24, 2021)

That particular post does not say anything of the sort.

"It would probably take a month to fully dry in there, so i am experimenting to see if pre drying allitle helps before the fridge"

That second link is just as useless.. Why dont you dump 70 oz in the frridge and prove yourself correct


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> That particular post does not say anything of the sort.
> 
> "It would probably take a month to fully dry in there, so i am experimenting to see if pre drying allitle helps before the fridge"
> 
> That second link is just as useless.. Why dont you dump 70 oz in the frridge and prove yourself correct


 Didn’t you see the part where he said for him so far it’s worked great, no mold at all? The last sentence right before that bit you’ve just quoted?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Didn’t you see the part where he said for him so far it’s worked great, no mold at all? The last sentence right before that bit you’ve just quoted?


The use of the words "probably", and "experimenting", kind of made it seem as though he never finished the experiment


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> The use of the words "probably", and "experimenting", kind of made it seem as though he never finished the experiment


So again you didn’t read the thread?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

I don’t need convincing either way, nor am I here to convince anyone who can’t wrap their head around how a frost free fridge freezer works and how the process can be beneficial to us.

I simply wondered if anyone had tried it and what size fridge compartment they used for how much wet material.
I could’ve spent mad energy explaining how a frost free fridge freezer works, or how a wine fridge manages humidity, could’ve went into the evaporation of volatile compounds at different temperatures. But it would’ve been a waste of energy, I’m not here to convince anyone.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

We’re not talking freezer. We’re not talking wine storage. You said fridge. Run with what you said.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

The freeze drying and the wine storage already have plenty of success


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

omg read the first post where I say I’m torn between using a wine fridge or a frost free fridge.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

Fridge is not a freezer. And I did read. Your back and forth


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

All 3. Different


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

This is hilarious, a number of people here have went well above and beyond what was enquired about in this thread. Did I ask if any dick heads could chime in with their uneducated opinion on what will and won’t work for me? Some people just need that light shining on them all the time, sad really. It’s ruined my thread lol. What kind of pricks frequent these forums idk. Ever heard of live and let live, or die. I’m not here to convince anyone, nor do I need convincing, I keep saying that but people keep trying. I’ve spent months reading about peltier devices and fuckin dew points, I’m not about to bow to some arseholes unfounded comments about how they’ve never tried it know fuck all about it but it deffo won’t work! Take a fuckin day off!


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> All 3. Different


It makes no difference what so ever if it’s a frost free fridge or a frost free fridge freezer, a frost free fridge collects the moisture in a tray, a frost free fridge freezer collects the moisture in the freezer and freezes it. And I did say fuckin wine fridge! Prick


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> All 3. Different


Omg I’ve just realised you’re the person who commented earlier saying the humidity would be over 100%. U actually said that and ur gonna sit there and try and make me feel stupid?


----------



## dank'd (Oct 24, 2021)

it's funny a few years ago on thcfarmer someone started a thread about it and it was very informative and such and then out of nowhere dudes start smashing him, like total wackos basically, uncalled for treatment, which eventually led to thread closed and op getting banned

then a few months later one of the users who had been supportive the op and interested in that earlier thread, started a thread on his experience with it and as an old(ish?) person who had many years of experience wished he had known about it before lol, in a bizarre twist, as the thread was near the end and all was amicable, another rando swoops in this time in full shroomed out trip mode goes on a wild rant i guess(?) insulting the idea and once again this was the second and only time i have ever seen anything like this , and all just bercause my googling had now led me to fridge drying somehow lol

anyway some anecdotal evidence:

From the DrZiggy thread from 420:

User Tommyboy1973:

I just tried some of my first harvest with this method. Small quantity in a dorm fridge. It’s been 2 weeks and 3 days and when I pulled it out last night, temped to room temp, and capped overnight it was at 72% this morning. So almost there. So far I’m liking the method. It’s allowed me a slow controlled dry in the high heat and low humidity where I am. 

My low and slow buds are in the cure stage now. Just watch that RH at the end of the dry! Mine went from like 70 to 60 in one day. I had to add a little moisture back in. It is very dry where I am so the humidity in the fridge was in the 30’s, air RH can be as low as 10. Bumping consists of opening the jars long enough to fan some air in and then shutting it, lol. I smelled the fridge dried bud compared to my hang dry bud and the difference is remarkable. You really can smell those terpenes. I thank @BigD13 for leading me to this thread and method.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
User kelticBlue: 

Here is my latest harvest about 2 weeks out of the fridge and into the jar with some of the nicer tops in front of the jars.

they retain good color and terp smell is very smooth and herbal. herbalicious even 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and from my earlier post where i mentioned Sucassa's post from this site(which was all in bold):

*This is all rather entertaining to read. it seems the real question isnt being addressed too well. 
I personally cure my bud in my mini fridge inside of some oatmeal cookie boxes. Everyday just give em a shake/roll around to break up the buds that are resting on eachother and bam close up the fridge and wait.
This dry/cure method is known as the Lotus Dry Cure method. I highly highly recommend reading up on this.

as for mold, lotus dry is idiotproof.. The buds really for some reason wont mold in the fridge, even though the drying process is prolonged.(2weeks).

I Actually did multiple tests with grows where id dry it in the fridge on harvest day and also left half of my crop in the grow tent with fans and my exhaust. (22degrees C, and 61%humidity) the stuff from the tent ended up tasting like every other flavorless weed out there.. it still gets you high but kiss your terps goodbye.When i smoked the fridge dry stuff omg the flavor hit me like my first sip of fruitopia on a summer day. 

dont believe me try it out.

ALSO MAKE SURE THERES NO GROSS ASS FOOD OR OPEN SAUCES IN YOUR FRIDGE. I personally will peel an orange every 2 days and throw it in my fridge aswell to keep the citrusy smells inside and yes it does make your weed taste a little more citrus.

thanks for reading.*


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

dank'd said:


> it's funny a few years ago on thcfarmer someone started a thread about it and it was very informative and such and then out of nowhere dudes start smashing him, like total wackos basically, uncalled for treatment, which eventually led to thread closed and op getting banned
> 
> then a few months later one of the users who had been supportive the op and interested in that earlier thread, started a thread on his experience with it and as an old(ish?) person who had many years of experience wished he had known about it before lol, in a bizarre twist, as the thread was near the end and all was amicable, another rando swoops in this time in full shroomed out trip mode goes on a wild rant i guess(?) insulting the idea and once again this was the second and only time i have ever seen anything like this , and all just bercause my googling had now led me to fridge drying somehow lol
> 
> ...


Thankyou for going to the effort of saying what you have and also posting the supporting evidence. Too many people think they know it all, such a shame, It’s not like I’m here saying myself and all of you have been doing it wrong for years and now this is the only way to do it from now so everyone needs to get on board or you’ll die. There’s a number of ways to do things and I’d never try and shame someone for trying something different.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m sorry for swearing mods


----------



## mudballs (Oct 24, 2021)

Well guess im sacrificing a few branches to see what this is all about


----------



## dank'd (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Thankyou for going to the effort of saying what you have and also posting the supporting evidence. Too many people think they know it all, such a shame, It’s not like I’m here saying myself and all of you have been doing it wrong for years and now this is the only way to do it from now so everyone needs to get on board or you’ll die. There’s a number of ways to do things and I’d never try and shame someone for trying something different.


indeed, i think we missed the first wave of resistance though hopefully lol. as a precaution and to the skeptics, there was someone on the drziggy thread who experienced mold but they had the jars covered with nylon, and the fridge was mistakenly left ajar for almost 10 hours... but so far after all my googling of this topic in forums that was the first i've heard mold mentioned


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Well guess im sacrificing a few branches to see what this is all about


What’s a zip in the name of science? Haha. Go for it mate I really hope u get the results others have


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 24, 2021)

dank'd said:


> indeed, i think we missed the first wave of resistance though hopefully lol. as a precaution and to the skeptics, there was someone on the drziggy thread who experienced mold but they had the jars covered with nylon, and the fridge was mistakenly left ajar for almost 10 hours... but so far after all my googling of this topic in forums that was the first i've heard mold mentioned


Yeah I mean shit happens from time to time doesn’t it , I’ve no doubt that many more people have tried this and fucked something up somewhere and got moldy buds, just the same as many people have fucked something up with a traditional method and got mold.


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 24, 2021)

The way a frost free appliance works is to briefly heat the sides and drain the runoff.This causes a humidity spike.You want a manual defrost appliance for drying.Good luck and keep this fiasco going


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Omg I’ve just realised you’re the person who commented earlier saying the humidity would be over 100%. U actually said that and ur gonna sit there and try and make me feel stupid?


Make you feel stupid? I’m not tryin to make you feel anything. I don’t know you to care how you feel. I’m going off my own fridge and early work as a kid at fast food with the walk in units. Nothing got dry in those things. 

and look up supersaturation. I learned that shit in Florida. You can go over 100% rh bud.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

For science


----------



## dank'd (Oct 25, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> The way a frost free appliance works is to briefly heat the sides and drain the runoff.This causes a humidity spike.You want a manual defrost appliance for drying.Good luck and keep this fiasco going


in actuality, for the many years this idea has been online, the conventional wisdom (based on trial and error) is to use an auto defrost fridge lol

it writes itself lol


----------



## dank'd (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Make you feel stupid? I’m not tryin to make you feel anything. I don’t know you to care how you feel. I’m going off my own fridge and early work as a kid at fast food with the walk in units. Nothing got dry in those things.
> 
> and look up supersaturation. I learned that shit in Florida. You can go over 100% rh bud.


actually as i have learned after researching this, a walk in fridge is ideal and used by professional growers, or at least in this instance, the grower who used the walk in fridge had the superior pot at the local dispos


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I
> im expecting a more complete terpene profile as the lower temperature allows for preservation of the more volatile compounds (like myrcene) throughout the transition. Also less shrinkage and preservation of the colours that are visible at harvest.
> I’m also expecting to be able to push the drying time to upwards of 3 weeks.


If you don’t mind would you please keep us posted with the results good or bad. 

Cheers


----------



## dank'd (Oct 25, 2021)

me too i can't wait to try this also^

lettuce definitely wilts in a fridge, but if you catch it before wilting and put some water on it it will crisp back up. this when keeping a head of green lettuce in a semi-open plastic bag on any shelf. sealing lettuce in a fridge causes mush and mold. so there definitely is an environment with air exchange in the fridge if not just due to opening the door, and for whatever reasons it is a good environment to slow and cold dry cannabis, and lettuce for that matter lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Opens door 

Backs out quickly


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 25, 2021)

Not knock it but maybe try with a smaller amount first, would suck to grow all that weed just to lose it in an experiment.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

dank'd said:


> actually as i have learned after researching this, a walk in fridge is ideal and used by professional growers, or at least in this instance, the grower who used the walk in fridge had the superior pot at the local dispos


What’s a professional grower? And I work in the legal market. No it’s not


----------



## budman111 (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Mold for sure


Yep the risk to reward ratio is insane.


----------



## dank'd (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> What’s a professional grower? And I work in the legal market. No it’s not


in that case i mentioned it was though


----------



## dank'd (Oct 25, 2021)

it was this thread:









Drying in the fridge


Anyone here do this or have any reccomendations about it? i have my whole harvest in there right now




www.thcfarmer.com





which spawned this thread, two months later by a user who also wanted to share their positive experiences:









Thumbs Up on Frigidare Drying Method


Since I've been growing, nothing strikes fear in me more than the drying process. Curing is pretty easy and straightforward, but drying is walking a very thin line between drying too quickly and getting mold or mildew. Both can happen overnight and strike without warning. About 6 months ago I...




www.thcfarmer.com





and here is the piece de resistance of all douchebaggery that seemed to plague both of those threads and the ops who still managed to get their information across thankfully. this post gives an idea of the reaction to the thought of fridge drying....lol never seen this before in years of foruming lol

quoted from user rippedtorn:

I put my armpit in the freezer and it stinks twice as loud.

Does that make sense?

Think about it.... Today's pot growers are growing deodorant growstore snake oil plants, not natural armpit plants. We don't recognize this hawthorne crap as Cannabis. Fuck hydro, fuck terpenes, fuck hay, its all about them proteins booooooooyyy. 


You got dudes out here storing nasty unsmokable bud in a refrigerator patting themselves on the back for 300 ozs of weed i flush down the toilet after one hit.. 

Time to wake up potheads. You gotta get off that nasty bullshit trail, the big timers got you beat on that nasty placebo market production. Better consider growing some sticky dank (proteins produce thiols when broken down) and quit fucking around like the grow store is some 3rd world religious site or some shit. 

Every modern trend in Cannabis is detrimental to Cannabis! Fuck hydro! Grow something worth growing,sticky with proteins, it cures itself, no brovida delusions required, no clinging to evaporating terps of nasty bud.


----------



## dank'd (Oct 25, 2021)

avoiding mold is a major reason that people who try this method correctly are thankful for finding it


----------



## mudballs (Oct 25, 2021)

Meh, still gonna try it for myself and know for myself...will report sometime December


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Am I the only one who puts salads ingredients in the fridge? Lettuce cabbage spinach kale etc. that doesn’t dry out. And heads of lettuce are completely exposed because we blow thru them. They don’t dry out. They turn red and gooey and mush.
> 
> cannabis flowers have to be dried slow. Yes. Cooler Temps. Yes. But as far as I’m concerned. The optimal is 60h-60f
> A fridge is 80h-40f. No way. Mold for sure


Mold up for sure. I seen veggies go bad In fridge and had to clean it…….


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> Mold up for sure. I seen veggies go bad In fridge and had to clean it…….


Well I got a bud in the fridge now coming close to a day now Honestly looks exactly the same from when I snipped it yesterday 

like I put the stem in water. No wilt. Nothing


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 25, 2021)

A lot of people have found the same thing, instead of wilting on day 1 cos it’s lost so much moisture, the cold temperature allows for a prolonged process, everything you’re used to seeing happens at a much slower rate. Which is something that is very desirable to a lot of people. There’s a reason people who have had bad results with a 4 day process adopt techniques to allow for a 7 day dry and so on. Why not keep pushing the envelope.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

I’ll find out what happens. If I can give it a shot. Fuck it. Why not. Not hurting my fridge


----------



## Middlereef (Oct 25, 2021)

I’m going to try this drying method myself first time I’ve heard of it but I’m going to give it a shot, I’ll hang the branches and not lay them down so there airated, when I cook pork I leave it in the fridge (raw) for 3 days un covered and it dries out the skin perfectly for that crackling so I’m convinced that this method will work


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

Middlereef said:


> I’m going to try this drying method myself first time I’ve heard of it but I’m going to give it a shot, I’ll hang the branches and not lay them down so there airated, when I cook pork I leave it in the fridge (raw) for 3 days un covered and it dries out the skin perfectly for that crackling so I’m convinced that this method will work


So do my carrots. But they never dry out complete. So I’m curious to what happens in say 3 weeks? I’m on almost 24 hours right now


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> So do my carrots. But they never dry out complete. So I’m curious to what happens in say 3 weeks? I’m on almost 24 hours right now


Im
Looking forward to seeing your results, are you monitoring the environment within the fridge? What else do you have in there? Is this your household fridge with your food in?


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 26, 2021)

Middlereef said:


> I’m going to try this drying method myself first time I’ve heard of it but I’m going to give it a shot, I’ll hang the branches and not lay them down so there airated, when I cook pork I leave it in the fridge (raw) for 3 days un covered and it dries out the skin perfectly for that crackling so I’m convinced that this method will work


Brilliant mate, the more people that try this the more data and experience we can share collectively.

I was thinking I’d maybe use the perforated stainless steel you find on the outside of a carbon filter. And make shelves within the fridge so air can flow through from shelf to shelf, my reasoning is that will keep the environment more stable, from top to bottom.

I also thought about adding a fan like the kind you see on pcs not to blow at the plant matter but just to move air around gently so as to not leave any microclimates.

I need to do some more research about modifying fridges, some people that cite meat modify their fridges with temp and humidity probes so they can see wheats going on without having to open the fridge, apparently opening the fridge is somewhat detrimental to the process.

edit, a quick google search has shown me a bunch of different monitoring equipment for refrigerators, and also seen that ac infinity usb axial fans work down to 0 so one or 2 of those could be incorporated, heat from the motor may be an issue though. Anyone care to comment on Modifying the fridge?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 26, 2021)

Just to clarify, you are supposed to adjust your fridge temp so it is running warmer than is typical when using it for just food?


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

I’m just doing this base standard. Footprint to work from. My results will be what was said in the very first post. Drying in a fridge. What I’m doing. And were going on 72 hours. So far so good


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 26, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Just to clarify, you are supposed to adjust your fridge temp so it is running warmer than is typical when using it for just food?


 4-6 degrees Celsius seems to be the sweet spot for most people


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 26, 2021)

How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?








Best Wine Fridge: Curing Meat, Jerky, Prosciutto, Vegetables – Pinot Squirrel







pinotsquirrel.com





Some food for thought


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 26, 2021)

One of these days I’ll be pulling enough that dropping 2-3grand on a freeze drier will be do-able just gotta double my flowering space to do it.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m just doing this base standard. Footprint to work from. My results will be what was said in the very first post. Drying in a fridge. What I’m doing. And were going on 72 hours. So far so good


How’s it going ?


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> How’s it going ?


Whats it been. 6 days? It’s drying. For sure. And honestly. At about the same rate as I’d do in correct conditions. I’m surprised. But terpenes. As far aroma. Gone! Smells like fridge. Not bad. Cold crisp smell. But still drying too. It’s not done. It’s a very small bud. Prolly around 4-5 grams after dry. So I can’t speak for An entire plant.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Whats it been. 6 days? It’s drying. For sure. And honestly. At about the same rate as I’d do in correct conditions. I’m surprised. But terpenes. As far aroma. Gone! Smells like fridge. Not bad. Cold crisp smell. But still drying too. It’s not done. It’s a very small bud. Prolly around 4-5 grams after dry. So I can’t speak for An entire plant.


Brilliant that means it’s working, the smell, or lack of smell, means that those terps you seek are staying put, they’re not volatilising and leaving the material. I’m stoked for you to try some when it’s all done, have you taken any readings of temp or humidity inside the fridge?


----------



## mudballs (Oct 29, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Brilliant that means it’s working, the smell, or lack of smell, means that those terps you seek are staying put, they’re not volatilising and leaving the material. I’m stoked for you to try some when it’s all done, have you taken any readings of temp or humidity inside the fridge?


this is what has peaked my interest...every quote you and the others have posted from the other threads had people mention "omg the terps!" when it was finished. so i have to see how legit this is...first ive heard of using a fridge to dry ganja with though


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Brilliant that means it’s working, the smell, or lack of smell, means that those terps you seek are staying put, they’re not volatilising and leaving the material. I’m stoked for you to try some when it’s all done, have you taken any readings of temp or humidity inside the fridge?


39 overnight. 39-42 during the day. 
Rh is always around 60-65%. What it’s set to.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2021)

mudballs said:


> this is what has peaked my interest...every quote you and the others have posted from the other threads had people mention "omg the terps!" when it was finished. so i have to see how legit this is...first ive heard of using a fridge to dry ganja with though


People been doing it for years, the dr ziggy thread seems to be the most comprehensive piece. There’s a guy on there who is believed by many to have perfected it.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 4, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m just doing this base standard. Footprint to work from. My results will be what was said in the very first post. Drying in a fridge. What I’m doing. And were going on 72 hours. So far so good


anything to report?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 4, 2021)

Sure. I’ll post pics after work. However. It did dry completely with no mold. But smell is awful. Won’t try it lol. But it’s still at home. I’ll post later


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah I tried too… stick to the basics please


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 4, 2021)

To begin with, the humidity in your refrigerator freezer is around 90%, you end up drying the weed twice and it turns to dust. Been there. Weigh your weed while its drying, just a couple buds or branches every day. It loses 30% the first day. When the daily weight loss gets below 10% its dry enough to cure.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 4, 2021)

Nah I’m good it taste freeze burnt like……


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> To begin with, the humidity in your refrigerator freezer is around 90%, you end up drying the weed twice and it turns to dust. Been there. Weigh your weed while its drying, just a couple buds or branches every day. It loses 30% the first day. When the daily weight loss gets below 10% its dry enough to cure.


I did weigh it every day. And everything your saying is wrong. It didn’t even experience weight loss the first 2 days bud. And again.

you have a fridge. And a freezer. I used a fridge Not a freezer. Like the op asked.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Nah I’m good it taste freeze burnt like……


I won’t smoke it. It looks awful compared to the rest that were clip and flip. Jar when dry. 
Looks and smell like complete crap.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

You’d think if this were a thing all commercial ops would dry in walk in coolers, but it’s not

@DrOgkush why didn't you document your experiment at all?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

I only took the 3 pics. First day. Day 5. And last night. Didn’t care enough to document more.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You’d think if this were a thing all commercial ops would dry in walk in coolers, but it’s not
> 
> @DrOgkush why didn't you document your experiment at all?


As documented as needed to be for as bull shit of an experiment it was.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 5, 2021)

Results are results.thnx for doing it


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 5, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I did weigh it every day. And everything your saying is wrong. It didn’t even experience weight loss the first 2 days bud. And again.
> 
> you have a fridge. And a freezer. I used a fridge Not a freezer. Like the op asked.


Same


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

This afternoon I’ll post a side by side of basic and fridge.


----------



## Joncoh101 (Nov 5, 2021)

I reckon the real sweet spot is a humidity and temperature controlled room - This results in the best terpenes and properly dried bud. BUT - expensive electricity costs


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Joncoh101 said:


> I reckon the real sweet spot is a humidity and temperature controlled room - This results in the best terpenes and properly dried bud. BUT - expensive electricity costs


Yeah.

A room that 60f 65rh. Not a 30f 65rh 

It’s all about the sweet spot


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

@DrOgkush Let me get this clear? Are you trying to say the colder temperature is responsible for the “bad taste”. Cos first you swore there would be over 100% rh in there and it wud deffo turn to mold. So I guess you tested your hypothesis and proved yourself wrong? No mold? When I seen your “experiment” in the first place, that lonely bud sat open and unprotected in a dirty fridge full of dirty items, I knew it would dry this fast, I knew you’d end up with weed still full of chlorophyll. I guess sometimes u just gotta let someone waste a bud to prove a point lol!

Ok so now we cleared up that you were Infact wrong. Can we move on ? Good!

now for anyone who actually is scientifically minded and genuinely curious about the process. Here is a quote from someone whos been doing thisevery harvest for decades. This guy is believed by many to have perfected the process.



Low and Slow or (Lotus Cure) as we used to call it.
Harvest and trim fan and large leaves from plants. Wash buds. Hang to drip dry. Small fan circulating air. Can blow across buds as long as buds do not move.
Around 4 hours. 
Do not remove sugar leaves. They are the buffer to protect the flowers.
Remove buds from stalks and put in canning jars. Fill jars loosely 1/2 to 2/3 full. Cover open end of jar with nylon screen and screw on cap ring. This keeps the buds from falling out during rolling or gentle shaking of jars.
Place in the crisper of a frost free refrigerator.
3 to 5 week process. 
Week 1. Everyday roll or gently shake jar. 
After 7 to 10 days. Take a jar out and let it come up to room temp 68F to 76F deg temp RH below 60%.
Place a humidity sensor in jar and seal. Place in dark. Wait one hour. If not between 64% and 72% RH. Replace screen and return to crisper.
Week 2 through 5. Check and roll/gentle shake every couple of days. Check RH% weekly.
Once RH% is between 64% and 72%. 
Remove jars from refrigerator. Let them come up to room temp. 68F to 76F deg with RH% at 62%. 
Seal jars (place a humidity sensor in one jar) and place in the dark with above parameters.
Burp jars daily. BURPING: Gently shake or roll jar before opening. 
Room parameters 72F to 76F deg temp. 62% RH.
Open all jars. Place a test jar on its side with a humidity sensor inside.
Leave untill sensor reads 62%.
Before I seal each jar. I run a small fan over the top of jars. Forcing fresh air in.
Repeat process untill test jar sensor reads 62%.
Burp and seal jars for one week. Checking daily that RH is stable. 
After I week. Burp jars and seal for 1 month.
After a month. Smoke, vape and enjoy.
Unopened jars burp every 4 months. Can be placed sealed in frost free fridge. And burp every 4 months.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You’d think if this were a thing all commercial ops would dry in walk in coolers, but it’s not
> 
> @DrOgkush why didn't you document your experiment at all?


Commercial ops are using freeze dryers these days, why do you think that is?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Commercial ops are using freeze dryers these days, why do you think that is?


Nowhere near the same as a fridge, but ok


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> @DrOgkush Let me get this clear? Are you trying to say the colder temperature is responsible for the “bad taste”. Cos first you swore there would be over 100% rh in there and it wud deffo turn to mold. So I guess you tested your hypothesis and proved yourself wrong? No mold? When I seen your “experiment” in the first place, that lonely bud sat open and unprotected in a dirty fridge full of dirty items, I knew it would dry this fast, I knew you’d end up with weed still full of chlorophyll. I guess sometimes u just gotta let someone waste a bud to prove a point lol!
> 
> Ok so now we cleared up that you were Infact wrong. Can we move on ? Good!
> 
> ...



Dirty fridge? Really. That’s all you got. From a pic of my clean ass fridge. 
dude. This topic started as weed in a fridge. That’s it.
I tested it to prove myself right or wrong. And it’s was a 14 gram nug you dumb fuck. 
not 75 ounces like claimed.

Drying in a fridge doesn’t work. 
That’s the op. Peace and blessings


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Super fucking dirty !!!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Super fucking dirty !!!


Pepsi > Coke


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Super fucking dirty !!!


I didn’t mean like you had shit in ur fridge, I meant like it’s full of bacteria and all sorts of other nasties. But fair play, my girl would say that’s a pretty clean fridge, a scientist conducting an experiment in the same fridge would disagree. I personally would ozonate the fridge after using bleach then alchohol before I put my bud in it for 3+ weeks. But I guess that’s why I understand the process of volatilisation and how frost free fridge freezers work and you can’t seem to get your head around it.

did the weed dry? Yes? Did it grow mold? No? Then drying weed in a fridge worked. Just cause ur dumb ass can’t scientifically conduct an experiment doesn’t mean science is wrong


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Commercial ops are using freeze dryers these days, why do you think that is?


freeze dryers are nothing like walk-in freezers or refrigerators.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> freeze dryers are nothing like walk-in freezers or refrigerators.


But he will type 30 fucking paragraphs anyways, just because.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 5, 2021)

You mean i cant treat my weed like leftover pizza?...well shitfire now what
Edit:cat thread, thats ur cue


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> freeze dryers are nothing like walk-in freezers or refrigerators.


Are they cold?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

And continue to talk about a frost free fridge My fridge is frost free. And the op wasn talking about a freezer. Once again. It was a fridge. I just went based on the simplicity of what the op claimed That’s all


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Take your 75 oz now and you conduct a better experiment than mine. At least I fucking tried


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Pepsi > Coke


Pepsi coke and some smoothie.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

@DrOgkush tried you did!


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> @DrOgkush tried you did!


Clocks tickin


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Are they cold?


Does a walk-in freezer have heated shelves, freeze down to -50f, and sublimate solids into gasses without passing through the liquid phase, all under vacuum?


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Does a walk-in freezer have heated shelves, freeze down to -50f, and sublimate solids into gasses without passing through the liquid phase, all under vacuum?


No they don’t


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

_ T _


Blue brother said:


> No they don’t


Your point?

@waterproof808


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Low and Slow or (Lotus Cure) as we used to call it.
> Harvest and trim fan and large leaves from plants. Wash buds. Hang to drip dry. Small fan circulating air. Can blow across buds as long as buds do not move.
> Around 4 hours.
> Do not remove sugar leaves. They are the buffer to protect the flowers.
> ...


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 5, 2021)

Not takin no credit for this, I just googled and found it pretty easy. Gives you an idea of the process.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2021)

Give it a shot man. I wanna see the results. If better than traditional dry and cure. I’m game 


my question is. What more are we gaining from this prolonged period vs the way we have been doing it for years. Pretty much everyone


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 5, 2021)

The best part is still having to take your buds out of the fridge to actually get dry.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Not takin no credit for this, I just googled and found it pretty easy. Gives you an idea of the process.


I dont blame you for not taking credit for it...
Put your harvest in the fridge, then dry normally when you take it out.

Edit: Not normally, just way more complicated than it needs to be. 
Hang till dry, Trim, Remove big stems and jar. If humidity too high in jar layout overnite and retry.. Rinse and repeat


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 5, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I did weigh it every day. And everything your saying is wrong. It didn’t even experience weight loss the first 2 days bud. And again.
> 
> you have a fridge. And a freezer. I used a fridge Not a freezer. Like the op asked.


I agreed with all your posts on the first page! Be like trying to dry a parsley bunch.


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 5, 2021)

All threads say processes continue to occur after chop,The air in a refrigerator is counter productive to the ripening,if you will.


----------



## Joncoh101 (Nov 5, 2021)

The fucking milk was off!!


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 6, 2021)

I feel since I started this thread it quickly lost its purpose, it was originally intended as somewhere for others to chime in about their experience with the process and mainly to compare parameters, variables and techniques.

I don’t frequent 420mag (where the majority of this info originates) so thought it would be cool to ask on here.

granted, this is an unusual technique. And from my research I’ve found that most people do it differently to one another. Horses for courses. What works for one in their situation doesn’t allways work for others in theirs.


I feel it is counter productive for me to continue to reply and post in this thread. I have acted out of order and also felt that others have too. I guess the only way to further this is for me to put my money where my mouth is when this run finishes. I will be back with a documented experiment, and I will post my results. And believe me when I say I will post the full truth good and bad.

To @DrOgkush i swore at you and said some insulting things and for that I apologise, that was childish of me. 

and fair play atleast you sacrificed a bud in the name of science

on a lighter note here’s a shot of my favourite (so far) of the 4 plants of fried ice cream that will be going in the fridge. For better or for worse haha.


Peace out guys 

blu


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 6, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I feel since I started this thread it quickly lost its purpose, it was originally intended as somewhere for others to chime in about their experience with the process and mainly to compare parameters, variables and techniques.
> 
> I don’t frequent 420mag (where the majority of this info originates) so thought it would be cool to ask on here.
> 
> ...


Hey man. I had to eat my words. And publicly. 

I said it wouldn even dry the weed and would mold. Posted pics. Even tho it didn’t dry well. It didn’t mold and it did dry. No harm no fowl. But I’ll continue the basic method.
And still interested in your results.


----------



## Joncoh101 (Nov 9, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I feel since I started this thread it quickly lost its purpose, it was originally intended as somewhere for others to chime in about their experience with the process and mainly to compare parameters, variables and techniques.
> 
> I don’t frequent 420mag (where the majority of this info originates) so thought it would be cool to ask on here.
> 
> ...


Sweet plants brother!!!


----------



## Joncoh101 (Nov 9, 2021)

And good on you lads for taking it on the chin, most forums dont have peeps like you


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm on pins & needles. 
Blue you my boy!
Updated pics of those gorgeous gals please sir. Guessing experiment will begin sometime in 2022? Can't wait.


----------



## Cynister (Nov 21, 2021)

For those posting and ranting about all their experiences and successes, I say good for you and go for it. If you like drying and curing in a 'fridge, then so be it. But, as to OP regarding anyone with experience, I figured it was time to stop biting my bleeding tongue and chime-in, although I'll probably regret it. And yes, I've tried this with other people over a long, long period of time. I'm not saying this does not work. I'm saying there are some not-so-obvious considerations before you decide if it's for you.

When a refrigerated appliance cycles (compressor turns-on/off) temp and humidity fluctuates fairly quickly. When turning-on the humidity will decrease 15%-20%. When the compressor turns-off the humidity will increase. This regular cycling of the compressor causes periodic fluctuations of the temp and humidity within the 'fridge chamber. Frost-free 'fridges do not work better than manual defrosting ones in this instance as they require the cooling coils to defrost. Air temp & liquid temp inside a refrigerated appliance fluctuate at different rates. Different locations within the chamber are also exposed to variations; colder lower and to the rear, warmer up-front and upper areas. Also the door seals vary in quality, condition and maintenance. Opening and closing the door allows more fluctuations than most people expect or realize and the compressor needs to cycle again due to the onrush of outside air. Electronic monitoring devices are a consideration, but they too can give-off mechanical noise that causes temp fluctuations as much as 5-10 degrees. An appliance with a glass door allows for viewing without opening the door, but they will cycle more frequently due to limited insulation quality of glass. The period of time the compressor cycles to return the inside air to it's preferred condition can sometimes be considerable, depending on the age, condition, use and maintenance of that appliance.

Field testing side-by-side with the same flower, conditions and weather, the most noticeable and objectionable difference in our experience is that the flower from the 'fridge method was less desirable when smoked. Overall, over time we found that the 'fridge-dried weed was more harsh, darker in color and did not give the same feeling or buzz as the weed that was not dried (or stored) in the 'fridge. There was too much fiddling-about with opening/closing the 'fridge door to check temps/humidity. The 'fridge is not as constant as one would hope. And most of all, we didn't like the quality of the smoked product in the end. I prefer to air-dry and store in glass jars in a cool dark place like a basement cupboard. She still stores in the 'fridge but prefers air-drying now. Lately though, she's even beginning to question 'fridge storing because whenever we sit down together, my weed is always a bit better and sometimes a lot better in overall quality. Yet, we are sharing the grow and harvest between us, just using different storage methods. 

This was our limited, unscientific experience over a few years. Everyone will have different takes and experiences, but this is what we learned first-hand, good or bad. I'm not bashing either method, just pointing out what we learned. As usual, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Cynister (Nov 21, 2021)

_Lights a bowl of Myrcene heavy bud and waits for the flaming to begin._


----------



## Cynister (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh, and by the way, move those eggs from the refrigerator door onto a shelf. The door is too warm...just saying )


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 21, 2021)

Cynister said:


> For those posting and ranting about all their experiences and successes, I say good for you and go for it. If you like drying and curing in a 'fridge, then so be it. But, as to OP regarding anyone with experience, I figured it was time to stop biting my bleeding tongue and chime-in, although I'll probably regret it. And yes, I've tried this with other people over a long, long period of time. I'm not saying this does not work. I'm saying there are some not-so-obvious considerations before you decide if it's for you.
> 
> When a refrigerated appliance cycles (compressor turns-on/off) temp and humidity fluctuates fairly quickly. When turning-on the humidity will decrease 15%-20%. When the compressor turns-off the humidity will increase. This regular cycling of the compressor causes periodic fluctuations of the temp and humidity within the 'fridge chamber. Frost-free 'fridges do not work better than manual defrosting ones in this instance as they require the cooling coils to defrost. Air temp & liquid temp inside a refrigerated appliance fluctuate at different rates. Different locations within the chamber are also exposed to variations; colder lower and to the rear, warmer up-front and upper areas. Also the door seals vary in quality, condition and maintenance. Opening and closing the door allows more fluctuations than most people expect or realize and the compressor needs to cycle again due to the onrush of outside air. Electronic monitoring devices are a consideration, but they too can give-off mechanical noise that causes temp fluctuations as much as 5-10 degrees. An appliance with a glass door allows for viewing without opening the door, but they will cycle more frequently due to limited insulation quality of glass. The period of time the compressor cycles to return the inside air to it's preferred condition can sometimes be considerable, depending on the age, condition, use and maintenance of that appliance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, a lot of points for me to consider.
My current plan is to use a g.a.s dehumidifier and humidifier vpd controller, to adjust rh to suit the temperature changes to allow the vpd to remain the same. So within this fridge there will probably be a dehumidifier and a circulation fan.
When I look at the cannatrol unit it inspires me. I’ve seen someone using a wine fridge with the same controllers as I am planning on using. They started just drying in the wine fridge then modified it To better suit their needs. The main reason I wanna use a fridge is for the low temperature and what that allows for preservation wise, everything else can be controlled with gadgets, just the same as we do in a drying room or a grow tent. Multiple humidity controlled white wine fridges that use pettier modules, haven’t been totally discounted yet either. But I would like to fit as much into the unit as possible without needing multiple units, hence why I’m leaning towards a fridge.

thanks for sharing your experience with this, can I ask how you placed the buds in the fridge? On racks, in jars, hung, in paper bags etc?

not everyone realises that relative humidity isn’t the same as humidity, and 60% at 4c is a hell of a lot less moisture than 60% at 16c. So at each temperature interval the rh would have to change significantly to maintain the same vpd from the bud to the air within the fridge. This point seems to be where people either dry too fast and leave chlorophyll behind or dry to slow and get mold. There’s not much scientific study been done on this just a bunch of people saying (like yourself) what has and hasn’t worked for them. So trying to find the sweet spot and best technique seems to be done by trial and error.


----------



## dank'd (Nov 21, 2021)

in 94(kw ontario, 2nd highest cocaine usage next toronto) got a qp of weed which was the consistency of literal cake, like the most moist and crumbly and addictive smelling cake you could imagine. there was no difference between leaf and crystal, it seemed to be all crystal. the looming smell in the room was just out of this world and forget when you crumbled up a bud christ....

the smoke was i kid you not, like cream, it was not smoke, it was clouds of candy that tasted like divine spicy incensy orgasmic deliciousness, no matter how much you pulled, and all the way down to the golden roach, which itself smelled divine btw

my guy had it kept in the freezer because of the smell


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 21, 2021)

My experience with this process of drying:
I did not use a fridge but I did use mother nature's version of cold and slow during winter. I have dried 16oz (3 times this way). I hang plants in a shed with temp range of -5c to 8c (23-46F). Humidity where I am stays around 40-65%. It normally takes 14-21 days to dry and then trim. I monitor with a inkbird remote sensor. The terp profile does tend to keep nicely.
I have used fans at times to move some air.
@JimmiP uses the same method and dries pounds.
I have a fridge with a frost free freezer portion so i will look to put some in there.


----------



## magnetik (Nov 21, 2021)

yep tried it and agree with others that humidity is wacked and is even more wacked when you use the fridge for other things. My bud didn't seem like it ever dried and turned a different hue eventually. Fridge seemed too cold too. What did work is a wine cooler with a small dehu stuffed inside it routed out to a inkbird. I've been testing by putting in branches off fresh cut plants and dries just fine. Will dry out if you leave them in there too long though and not end up jarring. Been playing around with different temps/humidity and currently averaging 55/55. Not sure how it compares to a long drawn out dry vs. small spikes to pull moisture out from the middle but seems to work fine after doing it a bit. Prob could do the same with a full size fridge if you need to dry more. fwiw nothing is in the cooler now and usually sits at a higher avg. humidity.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 21, 2021)

dank'd said:


> in 94(kw ontario, 2nd highest cocaine usage next toronto) got a qp of weed which was the consistency of literal cake, like the most moist and crumbly and addictive smelling cake you could imagine. there was no difference between leaf and crystal, it seemed to be all crystal. the looming smell in the room was just out of this world and forget when you crumbled up a bud christ....
> 
> the smoke was i kid you not, like cream, it was not smoke, it was clouds of candy that tasted like divine spicy incensy orgasmic deliciousness, no matter how much you pulled, and all the way down to the golden roach, which itself smelled divine btw
> 
> my guy had it kept in the freezer because of the smell


That sounds awesome mate

did he dry it in the freezer though? Or are you saying fridge dried stuff was so smelly he had to store it in the freezer? I’m abit confused sorry lol.

ive dried bubble hash in the freezer in the past but opted to fridge dry it after reading through athread and replicating their technique


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 21, 2021)

magnetik said:


> yep tried it and agree with others that humidity is wacked and is even more wacked when you use the fridge for other things. My bud didn't seem like it ever dried and turned a different hue eventually. Fridge seemed too cold too. What did work is a wine cooler with a small dehu stuffed inside it routed out to a inkbird. I've been testing by putting in branches off fresh cut plants and dries just fine. Will dry out if you leave them in there too long though and not end up jarring. Been playing around with different temps/humidity and currently averaging 55/55. Not sure how it compares to a long drawn out dry vs. small spikes to pull moisture out from the middle but seems to work fine after doing it a bit. Prob could do the same with a full size fridge if you need to dry more. fwiw nothing is in the cooler now and usually sits at a higher avg. humidity.
> 
> View attachment 5032730


Nice data log mate that’s what I like to see.

it’s maybe worth noting at this point that I will definitely not be putting my harvest in a fridge with anything else. Just like I wouldn’t dry weed in a tent with plants growing. If I’m gonna do it I’ll be doing it properly. Also, Monitoring, humidity and air circulation equipment would get rid of the need to open the fridge too often, maybe on the first attempt just to make sure there were no visible signs of a problem, but eventually the fridge would stay closed for aslong as possible


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 21, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> I'm on pins & needles.
> Blue you my boy!
> Updated pics of those gorgeous gals please sir. Guessing experiment will begin sometime in 2022? Can't wait.


The girls are at day 49ish, one pheno looks like it will be ready abit later than the rest, one pheno looks like itl be ready abit sooner. This is my first run with this strain, first run with living soil (only previously used hydroponics), and also my first run with led lights. Let me tell you this has been a huge learning curve and not without mistakes.

firstly the leds, having only used hps and mh lighting for flowering in the past, the lower leaf temperature caused by the lack of infra red in the leds has seen me chasing my tail with the vpd. I’ve came to the conclusion (just through experimenting on this run) that the girls like it when the air temperature is higher.

With hps I would enter flower at 28-29c right up until the end of stretch, then I’d taper down to 26-28 until buds stopped swelling and then drop it down to 24-26 and sometimes down to low 20s for the last couple weeks. Now I’m finding they like it around 30c until after stretch and then taper down to around 27 as the buds stop swelling. I gave them a couple days at 24 and they didn’t like it, leafs dropped and theys stopped drinking (according to pot weight). So now I’ve realised this I feel in a better position for the next run.

this being my first run ever using soil and least of all a soil that I’m not supposed to feed, I kind of assumed that the 56l pot of ecolife brand living soil and the numerous top dressings I applied would get me to the end unscathed, unfortunately that wasn’t the case. About 2week ago I noticed the onset of phosphorous deficiency, I top dressed with bat guano and fed a phosfate solubilising microbe based tea, a week later the def had slowed down but I wasn’t out the woods yet, so every watering since then I’ve given them a guano tea at around the 1.4 ec mark. It’s helped the buds swell abit but I know things could have been much better. I know for next time to more heavily amend the soil.

my next run will be in the same tent but I’m now thinking I might run a bed with the same brand soil (albeit abit more heavily ammended) and the recycled soil from these 4 pots that I will also amend. I’m nipping away to Tenerife for new year so transplanting into a say 400l bed just before then should see me coming back to plants that have rooted in and not drank all the available water. Anyone wanna chime in about this that has experience with no till living soil beds, feel free. I need the help lol

here’s a pic of a bud on each plant and one shot of the full tent, as you can see they’re in the senescence stage and are starting to cannibalise the leaves.

thanks for showing an interest mate


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Nov 21, 2021)

Beautiful flowers my Boy!!


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Blue brother (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 1, 2021)

Did you say you were looking to do 20oz dry?

However. Alot more controlled than just placing a nug ina fridge haha. Nice work.


----------



## magnetik (Dec 1, 2021)

Looking good. You can draw out drying to over 2 months if dialed in right. fwiw after using a similar setup for over a year.. I've NEVER had to empty the dehu.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 1, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Did you say you were looking to do 20oz dry?
> 
> However. Alot more controlled than just placing a nug ina fridge haha. Nice work.


the plan was to have something big enough to fit 20oz of dry material in before it’s dry if that makes sense, I reckon that works out at about 65ish oz wet.

I think this harvest will be abit shy of 20oz 

I’m gonna remove all stems from the buds and big leaves as I can’t see how I will benefit from leaving them on. Usually I’d hang whole plants, mainly so they could use the excess material to regulate and slow down the moisture loss, making the process last longer. With this bit of kit though I don’t think that will be necessary as I now have a lot more control (Infact total control) of how fast the water leaves the plant.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 1, 2021)

magnetik said:


> Looking good. You can draw out drying to over 2 months if dialed in right. fwiw after using a similar setup for over a year.. I've NEVER had to empty the dehu.


Never empty the dehumy? Because you use the drain hose?


----------



## magnetik (Dec 1, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Never empty the dehumy? Because you use the drain hose?


no drain hose either..just enough humidity to remove but not enough to build up in the container. Everytime I check it.. it's bone dry. Even when packed with flower there isn't too much humidity to remove in the small space I found.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 1, 2021)

magnetik said:


> no drain hose either..just enough humidity to remove but not enough to build up in the container. Everytime I check it.. it's bone dry. Even when packed with flower there isn't too much humidity to remove in the small space I found.


Oh well there’s some food for thought. I assumed I’d extract about 1l of water ish maybe abit more over the full process. Can I ask what you set your parameters at? And what length of time have you had best results with ? I’ve seen a guy doing this on U.K420, he’s actually the guy I copied this build off. He starts with 45rh at 15c and then tapers it to 60rh ay12c. I can keep my temp pretty stable at 9c but that’s about as far as it will go, if this works how I want it I’m gonna build a thermoelectric fridge with enough peltiers to get the temp down to about 6c if possible.


----------



## magnetik (Dec 1, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Oh well there’s some food for thought. I assumed I’d extract about 1l of water ish maybe abit more over the full process. Can I ask what you set your parameters at? And what length of time have you had best results with ? I’ve seen a guy doing this on U.K420, he’s actually the guy I copied this build off. He starts with 45rh at 15c and then tapers it to 60rh ay12c. I can keep my temp pretty stable at 9c but that’s about as far as it will go, if this works how I want it I’m gonna build a thermoelectric fridge with enough peltiers to get the temp down to about 6c if possible.


it really depends on what I'm using the cooler for.. generally I hang whole plant to dry and if I miss the humidity window.. I throw them on the tray instead of jarring. (some people paper bag it) Mainly using it to eliminate having to burp jars. When I get to the dryness I like.. then I jar up for longer storage. Currently using 55RH/55F when I throw them in. I go a little less than a month before throwing them in jars. If you are drying fully in the cooler.. humidity will be different so my method will be different. 45 tapering to 60 sounds safe though.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 1, 2021)

magnetik said:


> it really depends on what I'm using the cooler for.. generally I hang whole plant to dry and if I miss the humidity window.. I throw them on the tray instead of jarring. (some people paper bag it) Mainly using it to eliminate having to burp jars. When I get to the dryness I like.. then I jar up for longer storage. Currently using 55RH/55F when I throw them in. I go a little less than a month before throwing them in jars. If you are drying fully in the cooler.. humidity will be different so my method will be different. 45 tapering to 60 sounds safe though.


Ah right I’ve gotcha now, so your plants are almost dry when they go in, that explains the lack of water hahahha, yeah I think I will have a fair bit of run off from the dehuey.


----------



## Garrett Man (Dec 1, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> I’m going to try it, been reading about it over the past few months and I feel confident it will work, it’s actually pretty well documented practise over at thc farmer and on 420 mag.
> 
> ...


Yes because a fridge doesn't have mold and moisture inside it.smh.and things dry well in the cold..nottt...don't do it.its why a bunch of dabs I'm VA have mold on them because of ideas like this


----------



## Garrett Man (Dec 1, 2021)

Garrett Man said:


> Yes because a fridge doesn't have mold and moisture inside it.smh.and things dry well in the cold..nottt...don't do it.its why a bunch of dabs I'm VA have mold on them because of ideas like this


In VA*


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 1, 2021)

Garrett Man said:


> Yes because a fridge doesn't have mold and moisture inside it.smh.and things dry well in the cold..nottt...don't do it.its why a bunch of dabs I'm VA have mold on them because of ideas like this


sorry I don’t understand the point ur making? Are you saying fridges have mold and moisture in them? And are you being sarcastic when you say things dry well in the cold? What do you mean by well? Have you seen the bit of the thread where someone who said cold was bad for drying and that bud would go moldy tried it and got dry mold free bud?

drying in the cold is not stupid practise, stupid people doing it wrong can get bad results though. Vpd and dew point are key. Just cause 100 people tried it and got bad results doesn’t mean that the 1 person who’s doing it right is lying. The process relies on parameters being extremely well controlled which is another reason why so many people fail.

Ask yourself this, how is it any different to drying in a environmentally controlled sealed room? The only thing that’s up for debate here is whether colder temperatures stop or slow the volatilisation of terps. Things like humidity, relative humidity, dew point,vpd are all controllable with gadgets. The main reason people dry in a fridge is cos they’re allready set up to be a cold place


----------



## Goonscout (Dec 4, 2021)

Seems like it should work, get it a try .


----------



## Nizza (Dec 5, 2021)

Is that a wine fridge? I am pretty sure those don't chill as cold as a fridge and use a different refrigerant so the wine doesn't get too cold. Also I'm not sure if this is correct, but because of less of a temperature change at the evap coil, they dehumidify less. Some wine units need humidifiers to help keep the corks from drying out so maybe they do take moisture away , just not as much as a fridge 

Looking forward to your results thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)

Nizza said:


> Is that a wine fridge? I am pretty sure those don't chill as cold as a fridge and use a different refrigerant so the wine doesn't get too cold. Also I'm not sure if this is correct, but because of less of a temperature change at the evap coil, they dehumidify less. Some wine units need humidifiers to help keep the corks from drying out so maybe they do take moisture away , just not as much as a fridge
> 
> Looking forward to your results thanks for sharing


Yes this is a thermoelectric wine fridge, they use a pettier rather than a compressor. You’re correct it doesn’t cool as far down as a standard fridge, I can’t get mine colder than 9c. It’s only supposed to go down to 12 but I’ve put mine in a very cold place to start with so got it down to 9c. You’re also right about them not stripping as much moisture out the air as a compressor fridge. My units been retrofitted with a thermoelectric (dehumidifier) as a compressor one would be much harder to control.

It’s worth noting that anything compressor based in my opinion should have both a humidifier and dehumidifier (whether it just be the action of compressor cycling or an additional one) keep shit stable while the compressor cycles. I’ve seen over on 420mag people negate this by storing the weed in a container of some sorts, some opting for paper bags that are systematically burped, others for jars with filter lids to allow gas exchange these are usually rolled daily.

For me to ditch the tried and true 16c, 60rh, ac infinity controller, fancy dehumidifier and inkbirds then my new method needs to be as hands off as that. So I’m not really gonna be the guy rolling jars and burping bags.

this thing I’ve copied off a guy on another site, is pretty much a cannatrol cool cure without the bells and whistles. I can’t take credit for it, but it’s spurred me on to designing my own. Been toying with some interesting ideas over the last couple weeks regarding peltiers and chest freezers. I love fuckin with shit, controlling parameters, drilling holes, getting my tools out, wrong in the head if you ask my family n friends but I love fuckin around with shit haha


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## magnetik (Dec 5, 2021)

fwiw I watched a recent future cannabis project episode where one of the guests had a Cannatrol fridge. (which does seems to be a similar setup) To keep moisture up in their setup they used a moistened sponge in a small tray which seems simple enough. This goes back to when I mentioned earlier about the spikes.. with the dehu it shortened the spikes (which is better?, I have not determined yet) I did recently pull the dehu and for the sake of data. This is what it looks like set to 55F and no dehu. average 57.3F/65H. I'll try with a sponge next to see what gives. Albeit data will be completely different with a cooler full of flower. Mine is a compressor version fwiw.


----------



## K81.UK (Dec 5, 2021)

I give away a virtually identical wine cooler a month ago


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)

magnetik said:


> fwiw I watched a recent future cannabis project episode where one of the guests had a Cannatrol fridge. (which does seems to be a similar setup) To keep moisture up in their setup they used a moistened sponge in a small tray which seems simple enough. This goes back to when I mentioned earlier about the spikes.. with the dehu it shortened the spikes (which is better?, I have not determined yet) I did recently pull the dehu and for the sake of data. This is what it looks like set to 55F and no dehu. average 57.3F/65H. I'll try with a sponge next to see what gives. Albeit data will be completely different with a cooler full of flower. Mine is a compressor version fwiw.
> 
> View attachment 5040957



yeah I've seen it, I think a lot of wine coolers come standard with the sponge. for me though its pointless, the bud has enough moisture when freshly chopped. I'm not wanting to add moisture just slow down the removal of it. however in your situation I can see the upside of using the sponge when the air in ur home might be to dry, so when u open the unit u let all that dry air in and fuck wit yo shit

that data looks pretty good, not at all what I was expecting to see if there was product inside. just to clarify is that with some bits inside like in ur previous pic or is that the unit completely empty?

may I also ask about the lighting setup in ur profile pic? what are they


----------



## magnetik (Dec 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> yeah I've seen it, I think a lot of wine coolers come standard with the sponge. for me though its pointless, the bud has enough moisture when freshly chopped. I'm not wanting to add moisture just slow down the removal of it. however in your situation I can see the upside of using the sponge when the air in ur home might be to dry, so when u open the unit u let all that dry air in and fuck wit yo shit


Yeah I haven't seen the need for humidifying. Adding the sponge will prob spike humidity past 70RH w/out even adding flower in my setup.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 5, 2021)

Your temps are 48f? I thought this experiment from the op is drying in frigid temps? 34-42f. 

I thought the whole idea was to use a refrigerator to dry your bud? A lot of left turns were made since the very first post. 
Also I don’t see this as an experiment. But more or less of a perfect box for drying bud lol. You really had me mis lead. Sorry for all the ass talk about the fridge. My dumbass thought you were actually going to use a fridge like the post said in the beginning.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> how did you deal with the smell?
> What size fridge did you use for how much bud?
> what kind of fridge? I’m torn between buying a double wide wine cooler or using a spare frost free fridge I have in storage.
> I’m looking to dry what would normally weigh 20oz fry
> ...


from the op



DrOgkush said:


> Your temps are 48f? I thought this experiment from the op is drying in frigid temps? 34-42f.
> 
> I thought the whole idea was to use a refrigerator to dry your bud? A lot of left turns were made since the very first post.
> Also I don’t see this as an experiment. But more or less of a perfect box for drying bud lol. You really had me mis lead. Sorry for all the ass talk about the fridge. My dumbass thought you were actually going to use a fridge like the post said in the beginning.


----------



## magnetik (Dec 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> that data looks pretty good, not at all what I was expecting to see if there was product inside. just to clarify is that with some bits inside like in ur previous pic or is that the unit completely empty?
> 
> may I also ask about the lighting setup in ur profile pic? what are they


Since the stuff is jarred, I didn't really consider it in the humidity. Once I get to the next cycle I'll grab the #'s with some fresh flower instead of with the usual hang first routine. As far as lights in the profile pic tent.. Photontek X600w Pro, 4 x 4ft Agromax 10k+UVA, 1 x 4ft Agromax PureUV UVB, 4 emerson strips, and 1 strip of 730nm. edit: added the red's since the profile pic actually.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> from the op


My apologies. I do not remember reading double wide wine cooler at all. Lol. I woulda never even attempted to dry in the fridge if I knew you were using a wine cooler. Well. Whoops. My bad


----------



## magnetik (Dec 5, 2021)

you could still use a fridge with an inkbird to control both the dehu and turn the fridge on/off. I think a fridge would be ideal if you could control humidity/temps since you can hang a whole plant in it and have much more room to work with. Similar to the way people make automated meat curing fridges where you need dialed in temp/humidity or you're getting ecoli. (in their case they add a humidifier instead of a dehu)


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> My apologies. I do not remember reading double wide wine cooler at all. Lol. I woulda never even attempted to dry in the fridge if I knew you were using a wine cooler. Well. Whoops. My bad


no harm mate, the real experiment here is to see if the colder temperatures slows or stops the loss of certain terpenes. There’s loads of people actually using frost free fridge freezers like u tried, they however bag or jar the weed and burp it. When they burp it they allow moisture out the container out into the fridge before closing it again, the compressor then takes care of the moisture that’s been added to the atmosphere inside the fridge and te container can be burped again.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)

magnetik said:


> you could still use a fridge with an inkbird to control both the dehu and turn the fridge on/off. I think a fridge would be ideal if you could control humidity/temps since you can hang a whole plant in it and have much more room to work with. Similar to the way people make automated meat curing fridges where you need dialed in temp/humidity or you're getting ecoli. (in their case they add a humidifier instead of a dehu)


I agree I’ve seen a few tutorials where people use modified fridges for brewing beer too


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)

magnetik said:


> Since the stuff is jarred, I didn't really consider it in the humidity. Once I get to the next cycle I'll grab the #'s with some fresh flower instead of with the usual hang first routine. As far as lights in the profile pic tent.. Photontek X600w Pro, 4 x 4ft Agromax 10k+UVA, 1 x 4ft Agromax PureUV UVB, 4 emerson strips, and 1 strip of 730nm. edit: added the red's since the profile pic actually.


What kind of results have you observed from the uv stimulation, is that uvb 280nm? I’m tempted to buy the new maxibright uva and uvb led bars, got a few ideas about mixing up my spectrum and uv is deffo something I want in there with my Diablos, I’m also considering using a 600W hps for 3-4 weeks in the middle of flower to grab some Emerson effect and heat the leaves up abit


----------



## magnetik (Dec 5, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> What kind of results have you observed from the uv stimulation, is that uvb 280nm? I’m tempted to buy the new maxibright uva and uvb led bars, got a few ideas about mixing up my spectrum and uv is deffo something I want in there with my Diablos, I’m also considering using a 600W hps for 3-4 weeks in the middle of flower to grab some Emerson effect and heat the leaves up abit


280nm is technically UVC so I'm assuming if there isn't any bleed over spectrum (or effects from deterioration) it doesn't have it.

As far as observed effects and prob not comparable to LED setups..

with limited data (5 cycles and different cultivars though I am on 3rd cycle on a set of clones)

-Started with UVB. burnt the shit out of everything. put it away after the cycle
-added 4 x 10k+UVA and ran them solo. No burn from seedling/clone to finish. Benefits? still being determined but plants seemed to pray extra hard under UVA and yields didn't seem to be affected. Still grew large buds. Never got pics of the solo UVA grow for some reason.
-Added UVB to UVA and was able to push past point in first grow with UVB only. Did not burn and turned some pretty large frosty buds (esp for soil in 7gals) with same UVB as previous. Also fed a bit harder. adding UVB appeared to cause fade to happen quicker. Not really sure if that's true or not yet.. could've been edge of UV burn too I suppose.
-Lowered lights (along with UV lights) back to burn.. not as bad as earlier UVB only grow but totally recognizable as the same issue.
-currently trying to determine if it's lowered lights or UV or both. I guess UV since I see no bleaching.. just leaves turning. So lessening the cycle this round and only applying UVB in the last week where it's late in enough where it doesn't matter if things burn or questions on affecting yield.

still trying to figuring out ideal UVB at the main light height I want to use. There really isn't any where else to put them so may even just stop using UVB all together if I can't get it completely dialed in.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 5, 2021)

magnetik said:


> 280nm is technically UVC so I'm assuming if there isn't any bleed over spectrum (or effects from deterioration) it doesn't have it.
> 
> As far as observed effects and prob not comparable to LED setups..
> 
> ...


nice work, I know it would never be one of those things where it works flawlessly out the box. definitely something where you need to experiment quite Abit to find the optimum. 

I was under the impression that uvb started at280 and that's where the uvr8 photoreceptor is most sensitive, may have this mixed up though, even though its all uvb 280 is a lot more energetic than 315. this is also the reason that to get the same effect you need to run uva all day where as the more energetic uvb need only be run for a couple hours.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 5, 2021)

magnetik said:


> 280nm is technically UVC so I'm assuming if there isn't any bleed over spectrum (or effects from deterioration) it doesn't have it.
> 
> As far as observed effects and prob not comparable to LED setups..
> 
> ...


use the 2ft uvb instead of the 4ft


----------



## magnetik (Dec 6, 2021)

mr. childs said:


> use the 2ft uvb instead of the 4ft


starting off with 2fters would have prob been a better option than using 4ft in the 5x5. This way I could experiment in a different tent, on less plants to get it dialed in. I think the run before lowering lights, gave me confidence that I should able to with a little tweaking to the timing.


----------



## magnetik (Dec 6, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> nice work, I know it would never be one of those things where it works flawlessly out the box. definitely something where you need to experiment quite Abit to find the optimum.
> 
> I was under the impression that uvb started at280 and that's where the uvr8 photoreceptor is most sensitive, may have this mixed up though, even though its all uvb 280 is a lot more energetic than 315. this is also the reason that to get the same effect you need to run uva all day where as the more energetic uvb need only be run for a couple hours.


this is also my understanding.. "most sensitive @ 280nm" since earth sees very little of it.. and plants don't work in absolutes so still affects receptors just not as optimal as at 280nm. (which is UVC territory)


----------



## Oucheeeeee (Dec 13, 2021)

I haven't read all 9 pages so have missed the arguments.....but figure it was lots of naysayers? (And possibly correct)

Just to say, I'm giving it a go with half my recently harvested crop. 4 plants, 2 hanging up in tent, other 2 in brown bags in t'fridge.

I've moved the 2 in the veg drawer up to top shelf and have started rotating positions of all bags once per day.

I'll also report back on success or otherwise but excited by extra terpenes as smell is integral to my high

Oucheeeeee


----------



## Oucheeeeee (Dec 13, 2021)

Just to add, I'm doing nowt special. It's a bog standard fridge with a few bits/pieces for me (no stinking fruit or veg anywhere in house let alone fridge).

I'm gonna do it like curing. Take all out of fridge once per day, open bags for 5 mins, re-peg, stick back in fridge.

If it works...Great. if it doesn't, I'll just be vaping bad weed for a few months. Don't nobody else get any of it (and will have other 2 plants dried/cured as normal).

But hope it does work as it's less labour intensive. If there was an award for laziness, I'd send someone to pick it up for me.

Will report back in new year as harvested on Fri/Sat 10/11th Dec.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 13, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Meh, still gonna try it for myself and know for myself...will report sometime December


Same here dude


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 4, 2022)

Oucheeeeee said:


> Just to add, I'm doing nowt special. It's a bog standard fridge with a few bits/pieces for me (no stinking fruit or veg anywhere in house let alone fridge).
> 
> I'm gonna do it like curing. Take all out of fridge once per day, open bags for 5 mins, re-peg, stick back in fridge.
> 
> ...


How are things going with the fridge dry?


----------



## harrychilds (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm pretty sure you can "freeze dry" weed but I've never heard of fridge dry


----------



## dank'd (Jan 17, 2022)

Dry Your Herbs in the Fridge - Mother Earth Living


Few people would disagree that the best way to use herbs is fresh from the garden, but from a practical standpoint, we need to be able to preserve our herbal harvests to enjoy them year round.



www.motherearthliving.com


----------



## Apostatize (Jan 17, 2022)

dank'd said:


> Dry Your Herbs in the Fridge - Mother Earth Living
> 
> 
> Few people would disagree that the best way to use herbs is fresh from the garden, but from a practical standpoint, we need to be able to preserve our herbal harvests to enjoy them year round.
> ...


In a frost-free fridge, would you still see differences in dry times/quality that you see in hanging whole plant v. cut up sections v. smaller pieces v. (a worse option) nugs on mesh? Fridge adds time to drying? I guess you'd have to see which size plant/branches/tops would work best drying by frost-free fridge.

Interesting, you might have one fridge for drying and one for jars. Article suggests a freezer for jars. Wow. Hmm. I'd just be so pissed if it ruined my bud. So mad.

Portable ACs work well enough but, depending on the room/house (size/age/condition), a fridge should be easier to control.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 17, 2022)

I wish ""Oucheeeeee"" would of got back to us on this one. 
I'll be choppin' in a day or two. I'm thinking I want to try


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

What happens when you put super frosty bud in a frost-free fridge?


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 19, 2022)

The unit I built worked remarkably well tbh, I dried half of one pheno my usual way at 16-18c 60rh with ac infinity exhaust and inkbird controlling humidifier and it was ready at day 15. The other half went in the fridge at 9-12c with 62rh and it took around 20 days before it was at the point where I’d usually jar.

I can post up some side by side pics but appearance wise there isn’t much difference, I would say that the buds dried in the fridge shrunk less but not by much.

now for quality, the fridge dried buds are miles better smelling, much more depth to it terps profile wise, definitely more candy and fruit smell. When it comes to taste the difference isn’t huge but certainly noticeable. The strain seems to be a pretty nice tasting cultivar regardless of how I dried it. I would say maybe a creamier and again deeper experience came from the fridge.

Both methods produced a clean smooth white ash burning smoke, there is little to no difference at all, now both samples have been curing in the fridge since the day the traditional method buds were ready to be jarred.

I will be continuing to use this method for the buds I personally smoke but I can only fit around 15 oz of wet buds in the unit so I may still hang dry the excess for rso or freeze for hash.

the unit lends itself well to curing/storage aswell as it dries imo. It’s super handy not having to burpjars too and I like that I don’t need to mess on creating the ideal environment in which to burp the jars.

All in all the experiment was a success and there were no mold or bacteria problems at all.

hopefully I’ve inspired one or two of you to give low temp drying a try, next time I build a unit I’ll be trying to get my temps lower again and hopefully it’ll be something where I can fit a whole harvest in. But for now I’m happy with the results from my diy cannatrol wine fridge haha


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 19, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> The unit I built worked remarkably well tbh, I dried half of one pheno my usual way at 16-18c 60rh with ac infinity exhaust and inkbird controlling humidifier and it was ready at day 15. The other half went in the fridge at 9-12c with 62rh and it took around 20 days before it was at the point where I’d usually jar.
> 
> I can post up some side by side pics but appearance wise there isn’t much difference, I would say that the buds dried in the fridge shrunk less but not by much.
> 
> ...


OK, I'm in. Just to be sure:
Around 20 days for it to dry,
about how many more days
under the same conditions do
you leave in fridge to be cured?


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 19, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> OK, I'm in. Just to be sure:
> Around 20 days for it to dry,
> about how many more days
> under the same conditions do
> you leave in fridge to be cured?


It’s still in there. The environment is totally self regulated, I open it to fill a jar every other day, and I keep the unit in a grow tent that contains a humidifier so as not to fill the unit with dry air when I open it. It’s been 5 weeks since i first put the freshly chopped buds in the fridge and both the traditionally dried buds and the fridge dried buds are getting better by the day.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 19, 2022)

Going to give just one bag a try.


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 19, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Going to give just one bag a try.
> View attachment 5070340


Your experiment will be different to mine, here’s a pic of my unit with bud in 

What are your plans with that? To put it in a frost free fridge and burp it into the fridge air periodically ?


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 19, 2022)

I wish I had the perfect conditions like
your setup. My plan, just open the bag 
every couple of days for like 30 seconds 
and give it a shake. If it takes a turn after
a week or so I'll just rack dry it.


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 20, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> I wish I had the perfect conditions like
> your setup. My plan, just open the bag
> every couple of days for like 30 seconds
> and give it a shake. If it takes a turn after
> a week or so I'll just rack dry it.


Any way you can check the rh of the bag remotely? Even a probe in the bag with the display outside of the fridge? That would be a good move in my opinion mate.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 22, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Any way you can check the rh of the bag remotely? Even a probe in the bag with the display outside of the fridge? That would be a good move in my opinion mate.


Can't remotely, I'm not high tech  
I'll just play around with it.
I also got some water curing.


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 22, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Can't remotely, I'm not high tech
> I'll just play around with it.
> I also got some water curing.


I’d love to see your water cure when it’s done, you got any plans to add terps back to it? I’d maybe like to try a water cure one day


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’d love to see your water cure when it’s done, you got any plans to add terps back to it? I’d maybe like to try a water cure one day


Left side is water cured, other is jar cured.


----------



## riuTEMPriu (Feb 4, 2022)

Well I've enjoyed this thread lol, both for the OTT reactions and for the idea itself. I have to admit though, when people have said "huimdity in a fridge fluctuates" all I can think of is my little drying area with its tiny humidifier struggling its ass off to maintain 65% RH in the winter. My fluctuations are from like 30% - 85% RH on a daily basis and the weed still comes out incredible. I am curious about cold temp drying because it makes a lot of sense in general but it would have to be a miraculous improvement to get me to put that much effort in to it I think.


----------



## Blue brother (Feb 6, 2022)

riuTEMPriu said:


> Well I've enjoyed this thread lol, both for the OTT reactions and for the idea itself. I have to admit though, when people have said "huimdity in a fridge fluctuates" all I can think of is my little drying area with its tiny humidifier struggling its ass off to maintain 65% RH in the winter. My fluctuations are from like 30% - 85% RH on a daily basis and the weed still comes out incredible. I am curious about cold temp drying because it makes a lot of sense in general but it would have to be a miraculous improvement to get me to put that much effort in to it I think.


im glad you've enjoyed the thread, it has been wild
could be easy enough to put a few buds in a grove bag and put it in ur household fridge
colder is definitely better in my experience, although I went to a fair bit of effort I feel its all in the pursuit of better finished flower, I put a lot more effort into them at various stages throughout their lives for the same reason, and now the fridge is set it and forget it, wet trim and fill the shelves with almost a lb and it cost me £245 and a fun days labour to build. that's about the price of an oz of bud and a taxi to and from the reputable source.


----------



## Zellmet (Feb 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> What's the purpose of drying in the fridge, what do you expect from it?


Exactly SD, curing is about letting moisture escape while excluding ingress of oxygen to prevent H2O-catalysed oxidation of sensitive compounds.

The further reactions which occur without the interference of oxygen raise the potency significantly...

And lower temperatures slow down the entire process!


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 13, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Your experiment will be different to mine, here’s a pic of my unit with bud in
> View attachment 5070344
> What are your plans with that? To put it in a frost free fridge and burp it into the fridge air periodically ?


Tested it out today, it was in fridge for 25 days.
Buds are not as tight as the water cured ones.
Smoked good  I think it will be even better
after alittle time in a jar. Fun experiment that I
will do again for sure.


----------



## Blue brother (Feb 14, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> Tested it out today, it was in fridge for 25 days.
> Buds are not as tight as the water cured ones.
> Smoked good  I think it will be even better
> after alittle time in a jar. Fun experiment that I
> ...


Good for gou. I noticed they shrank less which might be the same as you not thinking they’re not as tight. Well done for giving it a go, and thanks for being open minded


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 23, 2022)

Been using this method 4 years now... bar mini fridge dedicated 2 it but no dehumid inside or any sensor/readers, started with jars now I just use kitchen racks. Notice a smaller difference myself in taste and available terps depending on the strain but a huge one in burn quality AS LONG as you hit that under 65-66%rh zone. Stuff will sometimes look and feel done and ready to be jarred (ESP dense stuff I have botched parts of batches of numerous cookie x's this way lmao) but if its pushing 68-70%+ it will take like a month 2 actually develop some smell and never ends up tasting nice or not harsh even after MONTHS of curing I find and will never burn well salt and pepper at best. Doesn't always take weeks highly dependent on bud structure and density.. have had sativa leaning or landraceish stuff even the larger colas done in around a week 2x the size of cookie crosses that take forever multiple weeks. I also find it doesnt need as long of an initial cure before its a proper smoke majority of the time after a week in the jar daily burping its good 2 go. Had mold one time but think it was user error overfilling a jar because it was limited 2 just that. I would say the best part of it in my opinion is more times then not you can pretty well straight up capture the smell the plant had on the vine, when dried. Taste depends on the pheno kinda hit or miss but its always clean and smooth if done correctly, happy 2 see other people giving this a go


----------



## Blue brother (Feb 23, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> Been using this method 4 years now... bar mini fridge dedicated 2 it but no dehumid inside or any sensor/readers, started with jars now I just use kitchen racks. Notice a smaller difference myself in taste and available terps depending on the strain but a huge one in burn quality AS LONG as you hit that under 65-66%rh zone. Stuff will sometimes look and feel done and ready to be jarred (ESP dense stuff I have botched parts of batches of numerous cookie x's this way lmao) but if its pushing 68-70%+ it will take like a month 2 actually develop some smell and never ends up tasting nice or not harsh even after MONTHS of curing I find and will never burn well salt and pepper at best. Doesn't always take weeks highly dependent on bud structure and density.. have had sativa leaning or landraceish stuff even the larger colas done in around a week 2x the size of cookie crosses that take forever multiple weeks. I also find it doesnt need as long of an initial cure before its a proper smoke majority of the time after a week in the jar daily burping its good 2 go. Had mold one time but think it was user error overfilling a jar because it was limited 2 just that. I would say the best part of it in my opinion is more times then not you can pretty well straight up capture the smell the plant had on the vine, when dried. Taste depends on the pheno kinda hit or miss but its always clean and smooth if done correctly, happy 2 see other people giving this a go


Thank you for sharing, the more posts like this that make their way into this thread the less likely the next guy who reads it is to dismiss it as “bro science”


----------



## Blue brother (Feb 23, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> Been using this method 4 years now... bar mini fridge dedicated 2 it but no dehumid inside or any sensor/readers, started with jars now I just use kitchen racks. Notice a smaller difference myself in taste and available terps depending on the strain but a huge one in burn quality AS LONG as you hit that under 65-66%rh zone. Stuff will sometimes look and feel done and ready to be jarred (ESP dense stuff I have botched parts of batches of numerous cookie x's this way lmao) but if its pushing 68-70%+ it will take like a month 2 actually develop some smell and never ends up tasting nice or not harsh even after MONTHS of curing I find and will never burn well salt and pepper at best. Doesn't always take weeks highly dependent on bud structure and density.. have had sativa leaning or landraceish stuff even the larger colas done in around a week 2x the size of cookie crosses that take forever multiple weeks. I also find it doesnt need as long of an initial cure before its a proper smoke majority of the time after a week in the jar daily burping its good 2 go. Had mold one time but think it was user error overfilling a jar because it was limited 2 just that. I would say the best part of it in my opinion is more times then not you can pretty well straight up capture the smell the plant had on the vine, when dried. Taste depends on the pheno kinda hit or miss but its always clean and smooth if done correctly, happy 2 see other people giving this a go


Unrelated but can you please give me some details on those boards in ur pic? Are they uv and ir chips?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 24, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Unrelated but can you please give me some details on those boards in ur pic? Are they uv and ir chips?


I'll pm you


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 24, 2022)

Zellmet said:


> The further reactions which occur without the interference of oxygen raise the potency significantly...


you mean "Retain" potency. Cannabinoid/terpene levels do not increase after a plant is cut down.


----------



## Danky highser (Mar 10, 2022)

seen this thread and interested me for sure due to the low rh my house has in the winter. As this is my biggest problem in drying, mostly. Had some good Drying times for sure, but I wanted a more controlled method without wasting space to dry so I can start a perpetual grow in my tents.

Bought a thermoelectric wine cooler and ink bird temp controller to keep my wine chiller between 66-69 F. Had one dehumidifier in unit. Took about 8 days and I had to watch the buds everyday because some was getting to dry by the fan in the fridge and by dehumidifier. didn't try to cut the whole plant to dry, instead cut each branch to rest on the wire rack


I call it the cannatron 

turned out pretty descent mostly Smell more terps and taste more when I break the bud open. I think the fridge and dehumidifier took some smell but I didn’t know if I had to introduce the buds back to room temp slowly for the cure or cure in fridge. I trimmed and started curing in a jar at room temp not to much burping required.

bought a ink bird humidity controller because my only problem is the dehumidifier was working to well at one point my rh stayed at 40-55 and when it dropped to the low end I turned it off and checked periodically before it was out of range at 65ish. Next run in a couple months ill be using both ink bird controllers and trying to dry a whole plant instead. This method excelled for the winter time big research surprise thanks for the idea!


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 11, 2022)

Danky highser said:


> seen this thread and interested me for sure due to the low rh my house has in the winter. As this is my biggest problem in drying, mostly. Had some good Drying times for sure, but I wanted a more controlled method without wasting space to dry so I can start a perpetual grow in my tents.
> 
> Bought a thermoelectric wine cooler and ink bird temp controller to keep my wine chiller between 66-69 F. Had one dehumidifier in unit. Took about 8 days and I had to watch the buds everyday because some was getting to dry by the fan in the fridge and by dehumidifier. didn't try to cut the whole plant to dry, instead cut each branch to rest on the wire rack
> 
> ...


Amazing mate I was wondering how long it would be before someone else built one. I set the rh to 62 for the dry and then slowly take it down to 58 for the cure, and I mainly use it for storage of buds in glass jars between harvests set at 58. I do periodically dampen a sponge that sits in a tray of my unit once the drying is finished, just cause when I open the door to grab a jar the humidity drops 

hth
And great work

blue


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 13, 2022)

kinda interested as i’m actually stuck drying in my grow room currently and temps are a bitch in there but how can i dry properly in such a dry environment? sorry missed about 8 pages maybe but were your fridges like this too?


----------



## rootforme (Mar 13, 2022)

I use a thermoelectric humidor with the cedar wood removed, custom wire shelves, and a size 320 bovida pack 58%, and the humidor stays at 60/60.


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 14, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> kinda interested as i’m actually stuck drying in my grow room currently and temps are a bitch in there but how can i dry properly in such a dry environment? sorry missed about 8 pages maybe but were your fridges like this too?


It’s so dry because there’s nothing in it. Still though you have to control the loss of water, in a compressor type fridge it can go bad quick if you don’t find a way to slow down the water loss, in my thermoelectric fridge I have a dehumidifier on an inkbird set at 62 for the drying stage. I wanna try using grove bags with buds in them in a compressor fridge at some point too, so maybe that’s an avenue you could explore

hth
Blue


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> It’s so dry because there’s nothing in it. Still though you have to control the loss of water, in a compressor type fridge it can go bad quick if you don’t find a way to slow down the water loss, in my thermoelectric fridge I have a dehumidifier on an inkbird set at 62 for the drying stage. I wanna try using grove bags with buds in them in a compressor fridge at some point too, so maybe that’s an avenue you could explore
> 
> hth
> Blue


you mean paper bags or what? what are grove bags 
i’d really like to hang them whole as a plant but in that case its gonna dry too fast i guess i can put some wet sponges and shit but wouldnt that push the compressor a little too much?


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 14, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> you mean paper bags or what? what are grove bags
> i’d really like to hang them whole as a plant but in that case its gonna dry too fast i guess i can put some wet sponges and shit but wouldnt that push the compressor a little too much?


Grove bags are these new storage bags for weed that are breathable and also self regulates humidity inside, sure they work at 60% or so. Google grove bags and you’ll see what I mean, a lot of commercial ops are curing in them these days. You could use paper bags or plastic tubs or whatever and periodically burp them into the fridge but opening the fridge causes hell on with the parameters lol


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Grove bags are these new storage bags for weed that are breathable and also self regulates humidity inside, sure they work at 60% or so. Google grove bags and you’ll see what I mean, a lot of commercial ops are curing in them these days. You could use paper bags or plastic tubs or whatever and periodically burp them into the fridge but opening the fridge causes hell on with the parameters lol


sound cool the grove bags but i‘m sure i cant get them over here. not based in us. maybe i can go with brown bags or yeah my house has very high rh 60-65 maybe i can periodically open the fridge door to replenish the air and humidity?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2022)

Danky highser said:


> seen this thread and interested me for sure due to the low rh my house has in the winter. As this is my biggest problem in drying, mostly. Had some good Drying times for sure, but I wanted a more controlled method without wasting space to dry so I can start a perpetual grow in my tents.
> 
> Bought a thermoelectric wine cooler and ink bird temp controller to keep my wine chiller between 66-69 F. Had one dehumidifier in unit. Took about 8 days and I had to watch the buds everyday because some was getting to dry by the fan in the fridge and by dehumidifier. didn't try to cut the whole plant to dry, instead cut each branch to rest on the wire rack
> 
> ...


You harvested that? It looks like it just started to flower. You chopped much too early. It's all white pistils. You need to learn what a finished plant looks like because that's not even close.


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 14, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> sound cool the grove bags but i‘m sure i cant get them over here. not based in us. maybe i can go with brown bags or yeah my house has very high rh 60-65 maybe i can periodically open the fridge door to replenish the air and humidity?


I’m in the U.K. and can get my hands on them, 

once you fill your fridge with buds the rh is gonna go sky high mate, the problem isn’t getting the water into the air, it’s controlling it and keeping it at ~60, remember the colder the air is the less water it can hold before it turns to condensation on the back of the fridge and runs out the drain. Then you’ve lost that water and Mebys ruined the process.

The reason you burp a container in the fridge is to allow the moisture to escape from around the buds so they don’t go moldy, then the compressor takescare of the moisture once it’s out the container .
I have to say though depending on how much wanting to dry and how much ur willing to spend then a diy like mine is a much safer option for your first journey into the technique


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’m in the U.K. and can get my hands on them,
> 
> once you fill your fridge with buds the rh is gonna go sky high mate, the problem isn’t getting the water into the air, it’s controlling it and keeping it at ~60, remember the colder the air is the less water it can hold before it turns to condensation on the back of the fridge and runs out the drain. Then you’ve lost that water and Mebys ruined the process.
> 
> ...


will look into buying those bags. thanks i might pick your brain down the line again.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!​


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 10, 2022)

This time I’m trying to go for a shorter dry, having the unit set at 12 and 58 from the start. The inkbird has a 2% offset so it gets upto 60 and back down to 58.

just an experiment with one plant as I’ve seen cannatrol users getting good results from around 14 days start to finish


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 28, 2022)

Sorry I never got back to this. I smoke and I forget haha.

so this time I used the fridge for one plant only, about 7oz ish.

I filled the unit on the 3rd of April. Set it at 12c and 58-60%rh and left it for a week.

on the 10th of April I inspected it and visually it had shrank more than last time at this point, that was to be expected, I gave the buds a squeeze and could tell they weren’t ready, stiffer and dryer on the outside but still too soft inside so I left them

on the 17th of April it had been 14 days so checked and all of it was ready apart from some of the very biggest bugs which was also to be expected, in hindsight I should have broken them down more.

So I’ve left them until now and they’ll just stay as are at 58% 12c in the fridge until I’ve smoked it all.

it’s all smoking lovely today, and I feel that a greater ammount of curing has taken place compared to last time.

BUUUUUUT, might I add, and it’s a big but, the smell when breaking apart the bud isn’t as strong as I remember it from last time, and the smell when opening the door is much stronger than I remember it being last time. Which makes sense, the higher temp this time (12c) vs last time (9c) is in fact allowing the terps to volatilise at a greater rate whilst drying. I wasn’t able to distinguish if the terp profile had actually changed with my nose though. Just not as strong.

I don’t feel there was any change in flavour, only that the flavour wasn’t as strong. I was surprised at the smoothness of the smoke, burnt the same as last time, nice and creamy.

I’m not a scientist but I do feel I can replicate an experiment and make a conclusion based on what I experienced with both runs, unless I had another unit and could run side by side at the same time then I can’t really say it’s proof. But to me it is, and if you replicate it I’m sure you’ll feel the same way.

if I had the means to get it tested properly in a lab I would have done that too

I’ll probably not do this again, as it wasn’t as nice of an experience whilst handling the bud as last time, I enjoy every bit of the experience of using cannabis, and the terps are a massive part to me.

I had to give it a go it’s in my nature haha

next time I’ll try another way. Maybe 9/62 for a week then 12/58 for 10 days or something I dunno

thanks for following guys


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Sorry I never got back to this. I smoke and I forget haha.
> 
> so this time I used the fridge for one plant only, about 7oz ish.
> 
> ...


Brown paper bags?
https://www.420magazine.com/community/threads/drziggys-low-and-slow-drying-maximizing-your-harvest.366783/page-136#post-5078986


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 30, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> Brown paper bags?
> https://www.420magazine.com/community/threads/drziggys-low-and-slow-drying-maximizing-your-harvest.366783/page-136#post-5078986


Yeah that’s a nice piece of info.

See the thing with regular fridge freezers is the air is stripped of moisture in larger chunks. So if you leave you’re weed out in the fridge itl dry it out very quickly.

so if u wanna do it in a fridge u need to create some sort of barrier between the weed and the air in the fridge, there’s a problem with this though, you can’t just seal it up, without anywhere for the moisture to go you’ll end up with mold.

So if you use a jar or a bag you can periodically burp excess moisture out into the fridge where the compressor will take care of it and you can close up ur jar til you need to burp it again.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 30, 2022)

First thanks for the idea. If you read the first 15 pages and the last 10 of that thread you will find most of your answers, again thanks.

happy growing


----------



## dank'd (May 2, 2022)

finally got all four plants/strains harvested and in the fridge. just keeping the tops of the bags unfurled to the shelves above and it's about 7c - 9c and 80%+ in the bags. close up are of nl5 skunk on the left at 15 days in the fridge and critical skunk at 14 days. will need another week or two


----------



## Blue brother (May 2, 2022)

dank'd said:


> finally got all four plants/strains harvested and in the fridge. just keeping the tops of the bags unfurled to the shelves above and it's about 7c - 9c and 80%+ in the bags. close up are of nl5 skunk on the left at 15 days in the fridge and critical skunk at 14 days. will need another week or two
> View attachment 5127517
> View attachment 5127518


Bravo my friend!

how u checking on the temp n humidity in the bags? If u haven’t allready got one grab urself a hygrometer with a probe most probe wires will go through a fridge door seal no problem and it means u can monitor it from outside.

excited to see how this goes


----------



## dank'd (May 2, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Bravo my friend!
> 
> how u checking on the temp n humidity in the bags? If u haven’t allready got one grab urself a hygrometer with a probe most probe wires will go through a fridge door seal no problem and it means u can monitor it from outside.
> 
> excited to see how this goes


thanks to you also : ) i keep an inkbird in one of the bags, kind of trying to see if i can get a method going

when i put a newly harvested bag in the fridge the bag stays a bit warmer like up to 12c ish and if not enough ventilation high 90's rh

but in a few days the buds start to get that folded/shrouded look and are not stuck together so much etc

so far just giving the bags a fluff a few times a day. the bags that have been in the longest i think are still in the high 70's to 80's rh but again it depends on how open the bags are

i guess when they are smokeable in a joint and burn properly will be time to seal in ziploc bags for keeping in the kitchen fridge, which i hope will be when rh in a sealed bag is 70% ish?

i'm not going to bring them to room temperature ever if i can help it. will see what happens


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 7, 2022)

dank'd said:


> thanks to you also : ) i keep an inkbird in one of the bags, kind of trying to see if i can get a method going
> 
> when i put a newly harvested bag in the fridge the bag stays a bit warmer like up to 12c ish and if not enough ventilation high 90's rh
> 
> ...


hi there, thanks and looking good bro.
I was googling at what was the lowest temp that mold could grow?

also here is a very interesting link

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/p8h9xz

happy growing


----------



## dank'd (May 7, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> hi there, thanks and looking good bro.
> I was googling at what was the lowest temp that mold could grow?
> View attachment 5129836
> also here is a very interesting link
> ...


hey thank you! i read that reddit thread also btw nice. the temp in the bags on the top shelf is usually 7-10 ish(?) c and the bottom bags are a few degrees higher. humidity in the bags is about the same though at anywhere from high 70's to high 80's

so far the smells have been changing, from first chopped, then after ten or more days mostly faded away to a bit of a grassy smell, which has also now faded away and i am assuming the true and/or or final smells of the dried/drying weed are setting in

still a week or two before the first harvested plants reach 70% rh sealed, but it seems this method has changed everything and for a home grow saves so much space and hassle

not any parts of the weed have so far gotten even close to crispy it has remained uniformly moist and pliable the whole time. will report back


----------



## Blue brother (May 8, 2022)

dank'd said:


> hey thank you! i read that reddit thread also btw nice. the temp in the bags on the top shelf is usually 7-10 ish(?) c and the bottom bags are a few degrees higher. humidity in the bags is about the same though at anywhere from high 70's to high 80's
> 
> so far the smells have been changing, from first chopped, then after ten or more days mostly faded away to a bit of a grassy smell, which has also now faded away and i am assuming the true and/or or final smells of the dried/drying weed are setting in
> 
> ...


I honestly love that you’re doing this. I’m wishing you the best of luck with this technique. I still haven’t dried any buds below 9c. But I do dry my bubble hash in the fridge at 4c and it’s been taking an average of 60 hours to get fully dry. The terps from this hash are nothing short of legendary. The cold temp ensures that minimal ammounts of monoterpenes volatilise away from the product, resulting in buds that have larger ammounts of myrcene and linalool and a few others, than would generally be in warmer air dried cannabis.

fabtastic work mate, really fantastic work. Where are you based in the world?


----------



## dank'd (May 8, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I honestly love that you’re doing this. I’m wishing you the best of luck with this technique. I still haven’t dried any buds below 9c. But I do dry my bubble hash in the fridge at 4c and it’s been taking an average of 60 hours to get fully dry. The terps from this hash are nothing short of legendary. The cold temp ensures that minimal ammounts of monoterpenes volatilise away from the product, resulting in buds that have larger ammounts of myrcene and linalool and a few others, than would generally be in warmer air dried cannabis.
> 
> fabtastic work mate, really fantastic work. Where are you based in the world?


thanks man! just following your lead. i'm in kitchener ontario : )


----------



## Blue brother (May 8, 2022)

dank'd said:


> thanks man! just following your lead. i'm in kitchener ontario : )


Haha greetings from the U.K. yeah that’s abit far for us to meet up at a service station and share our results lol


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 9, 2022)

Cannatrol Cool Cure


The Cannatrol™ Cool Cure Box with patented Vaportrol™ Technology, for the first time, gives the small grower precision control over the dry/cure process from start to finish, regardless of the climate conditions. Dial in the optimal conditions and time for your dry cycle, dial in the cure...



cannatrol.myshopify.com


----------



## Blue brother (May 9, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> Cannatrol Cool Cure
> 
> 
> The Cannatrol™ Cool Cure Box with patented Vaportrol™ Technology, for the first time, gives the small grower precision control over the dry/cure process from start to finish, regardless of the climate conditions. Dial in the optimal conditions and time for your dry cycle, dial in the cure...
> ...


Yeah that’s pretty much exactly what I built for £300 ish I can’t remember. 1500 for theirs and u can’t get it in the U.K. 

It would be nice to buy that though and have all the pre programmed settings and what not. I just use an inkbird and thermoelectric dehumidifier to control humidity and use the buttons on the thermoelectric wine cooler to control temp. Maybe I could just buy their control unit and retrofit it to mine, that would be nice


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 9, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah that’s pretty much exactly what I built for £300 ish I can’t remember. 1500 for theirs and u can’t get it in the U.K.
> 
> It would be nice to buy that though and have all the pre programmed settings and what not. I just use an inkbird and thermoelectric dehumidifier to control humidity and use the buttons on the thermoelectric wine cooler to control temp. Maybe I could just buy their control unit and retrofit it to mine, that would be nice


im going to be using a growtronix temp/humidity module for that but i found this link for a* diy fridge controller:*
Copy/paste from that link:

Just to share some resources I found:

Brew Pi 16, the kit homebrewers are using
Brew Pi’s mini fridge build guide 15
CellarWarden 9, the wine cellar version that’s open source, runs on standard Raspberry Pi hardware, and works as a humidistat as well
A post 5 by some charcuterie folks, links to this humidity + temp controller 11 that some recommend
happy growing


----------



## Blue brother (May 10, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> im going to be using a growtronix temp/humidity module for that but i found this link for a* diy fridge controller:*
> Copy/paste from that link:
> 
> Just to share some resources I found:
> ...


Omg this is groundbreaking news to me haha. Thanks so much for posting this. 
looks like I’ll be gifting some hash to my tech friend for setting this up for me

thanks again mate


----------



## Glassblower4gvn (May 22, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> I’m going to try it, been reading about it over the past few months and I feel confident it will work, it’s actually pretty well documented practise over at thc farmer and on 420 mag.
> 
> ...





Blue brother said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> I’m going to try it, been reading about it over the past few months and I feel confident it will work, it’s actually pretty well documented practise over at thc farmer and on 420 mag.
> 
> ...


So how’d it come out? I use a wine chiller for my dries and cures. Complete control. I would not use a fridge though, they employ dehydration so it will dry it too fast, wine chillers are different. The taste from keeping the trichs at below 65 for entire process makes for the most incredible tastes.


----------



## Glassblower4gvn (May 22, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Because that’s when mold forms. The fridge is a sealed jar. What’s your method of oxygen and allowing it to actually dry.


Yes it is sealed but with 1000x or more the volume so while technically it is sealed it wont matter.


----------



## DrOgkush (May 23, 2022)

Glassblower4gvn said:


> Yes it is sealed but with 1000x or more the volume so while technically it is sealed it wont matter.


Huh? Welcome to RIU.


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 23, 2022)

Glassblower4gvn said:


> So how’d it come out? I use a wine chiller for my dries and cures. Complete control. I would not use a fridge though, they employ dehydration so it will dry it too fast, wine chillers are different. The taste from keeping the trichs at below 65 for entire process makes for the most incredible tastes.


Thanks 
What procedure do you use to dry your herb in a wine cooler and do you keep it at 65f all the time?

thanks again I’m just tired of drying in my flower room and loosing 3weeks but Im sold with this idea

happy growing


----------



## Blue brother (May 26, 2022)

Glassblower4gvn said:


> So how’d it come out? I use a wine chiller for my dries and cures. Complete control. I would not use a fridge though, they employ dehydration so it will dry it too fast, wine chillers are different. The taste from keeping the trichs at below 65 for entire process makes for the most incredible tastes.


My unit is a thermoelectric wine fridge, the peltier module on a wine cooler does also dehumidify but not at the rate I want, so I put a thermoelectric dehumidifier inside the fridge. It came out fantastic. Best results are at 9c 62rh for about a month. So so so much.

I think what you are referring to is a fridge that uses a compressor, yeah those will dry the weed out quick snap if u can’t find a way of partially shielding the buds from the air in the fridge. But you can use jars with screen lids or even just jars or bags that you periodically burp the excess moisture out of and into the fridge


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 11, 2022)

Are you guys putting the cure THAT COLD? 48 F?


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 11, 2022)

The Dankstar said:


> Are you guys putting the cure THAT COLD? 48 F?


Yeah mate that’s about where my best results have been at. I’m at 53F now with the stuff in there but the next lot will he 48F again.


----------



## kreikrei (Jun 27, 2022)

@Blue brother
Thanks for the insightful discussion.
Hate it when there are people with such closed minds who dismiss an idea just because, EVEN THOUGH you post prof and anecdocital evidence from hundreds/thousands of growers who love this mehod.

I am 3 weeks from my first harvest and will also dry in fridge.(I dont have an A/C or a basement, and during this hot summer fridge is th only option really)

However, I missed some info, that may have been mentioned here and I missed it.

I have a clean frost free fridge with nothing else stored inside. I DO NOT have dehumidifer or fan to put inside the fridge. I DO have small temp/humidity sensors with blutooth, and will be checking the temp/humidity inside the fridge wthout opening the door.

1) Can I just cut the plant, seperate the branches and hang them? No paper bags, no jars, just hanging branches. (Or, if there ARE advantages to jars and paper bag, what are they? I will of course try to use the most efficient method)
2) The dry time is anywhere from 2-4 weeks right?
3) The less you open the doors, the better?
4))How can I test the humidity progress of the buds? Should I take some out in week 3 , separate themfrom branches , jar them and test the humidity?
If it is too high, back in the fridge, but this time in a tupperware, since thy are broken up, cannot hang them? Or is there a better method?

4)Someone mentioned humidity/temp fluctuations due to compressor? Is this a serious issue?Can it harm my buds?

Sorry for the many questions, I would appreciate if you answered evb one of them. Main ones are - can my setup work (no fan and dehumidifier) and second one - how to check the progress of the bud drying.

Thanks for the intresting read, happy growing!


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 15, 2022)

kreikrei said:


> @Blue brother
> Thanks for the insightful discussion.
> Hate it when there are people with such closed minds who dismiss an idea just because, EVEN THOUGH you post prof and anecdocital evidence from hundreds/thousands of growers who love this mehod.
> 
> ...


Hey man so so sorry it’s took this long I’ve had some health problems and been away from here a while.

ok so
1) you could just cut and hang branches but they will dry too fast, they will dry slower than loose buds but I would imagine it would still be too fast (I haven’t tried it. The idea of having them in a container of sorts is so you can keep temp a constant and burp out the excess moisture periodically.

2) I can’t really comment on the dry time while using a standard frost free fridge as I never went that route in the end, but people document between 2 and 6 weeks, some longer

3) the less you open the doors the better, obviously you’re gonna need to be opening it up to burp whatever container ur using. My advise would be to have sensors in tubs or bags or jars or whatever and have a high point and a low point, then when the high point is reached burp the container til it reaches the low point and close the fridge again.

4) according to the lotus cure thread on thc farmer the best way to check them is to bring them out and let them get to room temperature then check the humidity of the jar they’re in.
This to me though is full of inaccuracy, as is measuring rh to determine water content in general as there’s no standard rule of thumb for the temperature that the rh is measured at, 40% at 6’c is a lot less water than 30% at 20’c as the rh is RELATIVE humidity, meaning it’s a measurement of how much water the air is holding relative to its capacity at that given temperature.

yes the compressor in the fridge will work tirelessly to strip away the moisture from your bud, by constantly allowing the space to warm and cool and draining the condensate each time. This is negated by using containers ( either almost airtight or porous)

if you read the lotus cure thread on thc farmer you’ll have a much better understanding of how it works in a frost free fridge, the link is near the start of this thread, the guys in there have been doing this for a long time with no controllers, just adapting containers and their method to best control the moisture evaporation.

hope this helps mate and once again, sorry for taking ages to reply


----------



## kreikrei (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Hey man so so sorry it’s took this long I’ve had some health problems and been away from here a while.
> 
> ok so
> 1) you could just cut and hang branches but they will dry too fast, they will dry slower than loose buds but I would imagine it would still be too fast (I haven’t tried it. The idea of having them in a container of sorts is so you can keep temp a constant and burp out the excess moisture periodically.
> ...


Thank you for such detailed answer.


----------



## bauty67 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> I’m going to try it, been reading about it over the past few months and I feel confident it will work, it’s actually pretty well documented practise over at thc farmer and on 420 mag.
> 
> ...


How did drying in the fridge go? I am just about ready to harvest my first plant a Bubba Kush and I am going to try the fridge for drying I have looked all over and haven't found a lot on the subject I am looking for more information about the process.


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 27, 2022)

bauty67 said:


> How did drying in the fridge go? I am just about ready to harvest my first plant a Bubba Kush and I am going to try the fridge for drying I have looked all over and haven't found a lot on the subject I am looking for more information about the process.


I dry in a wine fridge with a dehumidifier inside of it, are you wanting to try and dry in your household fridge freezer or are you gonna build a unit like mine? They both require a very different approach.

I’m sure whatever you do you’re gonna love the results as low temp drawn out drying makes for some fantastic smoke


----------



## bauty67 (Aug 27, 2022)

I have an extra regular frost-free fridge out in the shop and I am going to use it.


----------



## Lil' Green Thumb (Sep 13, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> I’m going to try it, been reading about it over the past few months and I feel confident it will work, it’s actually pretty well documented practise over at thc farmer and on 420 mag.
> 
> ...


I know I am late AF to this conversation however; I dry all of my grows in a mini fridge. Two weeks or so @ 45 degrees and the buds turn out lovely. I am currently drying OG. Has been in the fridge for a week now. Humidity at 56, Temp at 45. At the end of two weeks or when the buds are around 55 on my little hydrometer. I pull the bag out and let it sit in bag overnight, outside of the fridge. Then I jar for a month.

Just my 2 cents on the matter.

-Peace!


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 14, 2022)

Lil' Green Thumb said:


> I know I am late AF to this conversation however; I dry all of my grows in a mini fridge. Two weeks or so @ 45 degrees and the buds turn out lovely. I am currently drying OG. Has been in the fridge for a week now. Humidity at 56, Temp at 45. At the end of two weeks or when the buds are around 55 on my little hydrometer. I pull the bag out and let it sit in bag overnight, outside of the fridge. Then I jar for a month.
> 
> Just my 2 cents on the matter.
> 
> -Peace!


Better late than never man! Glad to have you here and thanks for sharing ur experience.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 27, 2022)

@Blue brother stumbled upon the uk420 thread and I’m intrigued. What’s your input on the dehumidifier? I’m not seeing much mini ones with an actual drain. Did you just rig in a drain on yours?


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 27, 2022)

So setting up my typical dry room of a window AC + Dehum cost me nearly $160 a month to run. This is assuming the ac is on 18hr and the Dehum 9hr a day.

a 28 bottle wine cooler with a lil Dehum in it only will cost $36 a month.

I found a wine fridge for $75 used. Seems like a no brainer at this point.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 28, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> @Blue brother stumbled upon the uk420 thread and I’m intrigued. What’s your input on the dehumidifier? I’m not seeing much mini ones with an actual drain. Did you just rig in a drain on yours?


No I eventually found one with a drain, and tbh there’s no need to empty the container that I drain into, unless you’re removing a kg of moisture (1L) then one with a container that you empty yourself will suffice.

I will try to find a link for you give me a couple of hours

Edit:
the one I used is unavailable

it was an Aidodo thermoelectric dehumidifier with a drain hose

I would imagine you could just drill a hole in the tank and fit a hose to it and it would work much the same

Hope this helps


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 28, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> No I eventually found one with a drain, and tbh there’s no need to empty the container that I drain into, unless you’re removing a kg of moisture (1L) then one with a container that you empty yourself will suffice.
> 
> I will try to find a link for you give me a couple of hours
> 
> ...


Word, that aidodo looks like a copy cat design that’s been massed produced. I’m finding a decent amount for $10-20 from Amazon pallet flippers. 
for the price I won’t feel too guilty ripping it apart trying to mod it.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 30, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Word, that aidodo looks like a copy cat design that’s been massed produced. I’m finding a decent amount for $10-20 from Amazon pallet flippers. View attachment 5204576
> for the price I won’t feel too guilty ripping it apart trying to mod it.


Yeah mate, under the knife it goes!


----------



## TCH (Sep 30, 2022)

@Blue brother 
Do you have a link to your build on the wine fridge? I dont recall seeing any detailed account of what all you did in this thread.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 30, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> So setting up my typical dry room of a window AC + Dehum cost me nearly $160 a month to run. This is assuming the ac is on 18hr and the Dehum 9hr a day.
> 
> a 28 bottle wine cooler with a lil Dehum in it only will cost $36 a month.
> 
> I found a wine fridge for $75 used. Seems like a no brainer at this point.


Another thing to consider is, in ur drying room with ac and dehumidifier you have a lot of air. in my experience the higher volume of air surrounding the bud acts like a sponge for terps, sucking the most volatile of compounds away from your hard work and into thin air never to be seen again


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 30, 2022)

TCH said:


> @Blue brother
> Do you have a link to your build on the wine fridge? I dont recall seeing any detailed account of what all you did in this thread.


Nah mate I don’t, but I could post one up over the weekend as I need to clean it out so will take some pics and write a few bits.


----------



## TCH (Sep 30, 2022)

That would be awesome and greatly appreciated. Do you know how many cubic feet it is off the top of your head?


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 30, 2022)

TCH said:


> That would be awesome and greatly appreciated. Do you know how many cubic feet it is off the top of your head?


I’m gonna guess 3…. 4 absolute max


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’m gonna guess 3…. 4 absolute max


It’s a cookology 28bottle model.
As far as I’m aware these are the biggest ones you can get with a peltier


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 30, 2022)

28 seems to be the biggest. I’ve seen a few “32’s” but they’re rarer.

so here’s my advice on hunting a wine fridge. You’re looking for terms like “semiconductor, “peltier, and freestanding.” 90% of the larger fridges are compressor. Other giveaway is how cold they claim it gets. If it gets below 50F then it’s most likely a compressor fridge. Lastly, just look at the thing. Do you see a computer looking fan (some have two) inside and hanging off the back. The backside of the fridge should have some vents for the peltier to work.


----------



## TCH (Sep 30, 2022)

Is thermoelectric the same as these options? Or is that one to avoid?


pahpah-cee said:


> 28 seems to be the biggest. I’ve seen a few “32’s” but they’re rarer.
> 
> so here’s my advice on hunting a wine fridge. You’re looking for terms like “semiconductor, “peltier, and freestanding.” 90% of the larger fridges are compressor. Other giveaway is how cold they claim it gets. If it gets below 50F then it’s most likely a compressor fridge. Lastly, just look at the thing. Do you see a computer looking fan (some have two) inside and hanging off the back. The backside of the fridge should have some vents for the peltier to work.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 30, 2022)

TCH said:


> Is thermoelectric the same as these options? Or is that one to avoid?


Whoops forgot that term is also used for peltier. You’re good to go. 


Another indicator is the power pull. Peltier/thermoelectric Wine fridges use less power and are often marketed as eco friendly because they don’t use refrigerant. 


When looking for the little mini Dehum you need a thermoelectric design too. Luckily all the cheap ones are thermoelectric. I’ve noticed they usually pull around 30Watts or less.


----------



## TCH (Sep 30, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Whoops forgot that term is also used for peltier. You’re good to go.
> 
> 
> Another indicator is the power pull. Peltier/thermoelectric Wine fridges use less power and are often marketed as eco friendly because they don’t use refrigerant.
> ...


Good deal. There is one on marketplace near me that is a 30 bottle capacity, thermoelectric, and it has 2 sides. Not sure if the 2 sides thing would pe a pro or a con. Temp range 46-66°F


----------



## pahpah-cee (Sep 30, 2022)

TCH said:


> Good deal. There is one on marketplace near me that is a 30 bottle capacity, thermoelectric, and it has 2 sides. Not sure if the 2 sides thing would pe a pro or a con. Temp range 46-66°F


The issue with two sides is they would need two Dehums, one for each chamber. I’m sure you could break/modify the barrier and turn it into one large chamber if you are determined.


----------



## TCH (Sep 30, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> The issue with two sides is they would need two Dehums, one for each chamber. I’m sure you could break/modify the barrier and turn it into one large chamber if you are determined.


I was thinking about that. I'll keep an eye out on marketplace. Thanks!!


----------



## pahpah-cee (Oct 3, 2022)

$80 total. I already owned the inkbird.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 3, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> View attachment 5206944
> $80 total. I already owned the inkbird.


Beautiful, there should be a thermometer tucked away under that grille above ur inkbird, try and get that out into the chamber as it will give you a more accurate reading


----------



## pahpah-cee (Oct 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Beautiful, there should be a thermometer tucked away under that grille above ur inkbird, try and get that out into the chamber as it will give you a more accurate reading


Will do! 

So I loaded up like an ounce of fresh wet weed. It seems like the Dehum hasn’t kicked on once. The humidity started at 60% and over 12 hours it raised to 65%. 

My question is; does the fridge peltier help regulate the humidity? Even though it’s a small amount of material I would have thought it still would have gotten up to 70% or more.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 3, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Will do!
> 
> So I loaded up like an ounce of fresh wet weed. It seems like the Dehum hasn’t kicked on once. The humidity started at 60% and over 12 hours it raised to 65%.
> 
> My question is; does the fridge peltier help regulate the humidity? Even though it’s a small amount of material I would have thought it still would have gotten up to 70% or more.


Yeah it does, not a huge ammount but definitely some. 

I’ve never put a small ammount in mine so I cudnt say for sure but it would seem that the water in the air being cooled by the peltier will condense.

There is usually a catchment tray on the back of the unit, I’m sure mine has a drain in the floor I’ll check when I’m home. But if you check that then you should see some water but probably only a small ammount


----------



## pahpah-cee (Oct 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah it does, not a huge ammount but definitely some.
> 
> I’ve never put a small ammount in mine so I cudnt say for sure but it would seem that the water in the air being cooled by the peltier will condense.
> 
> There is usually a catchment tray on the back of the unit, I’m sure mine has a drain in the floor I’ll check when I’m home. But if you check that then you should see some water but probably only a small ammount


The air condensing could explain it. I have it on the lowest settings so it’s getting to 54F. 

I have mine raised up on some 4x4’s with a container under where the water can get out. I didn’t use any tubing because it seemed unnecessary. When I checked before bed it only had a few drops in it.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 3, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> The air condensing could explain it. I have it on the lowest settings so it’s getting to 54F.
> 
> I have mine raised up on some 4x4’s with a container under where the water can get out. I didn’t use any tubing because it seemed unnecessary. When I checked before bed it only had a few drops in it.


Yeah those few drops will probably be all you ever see, even with mine on full and 4 shelves packed with wet buds I only ever see a small amount of water, It usually evaporates into the surrounding air once it leaves the unit


----------



## Fallguy111 (Oct 3, 2022)

I recently watched a YouTube diy Coca-Cola mini fridge using 2" foam and all the parts that make it work. It came out looking amazing. I think if I was going to try the fridge route I'd build something similar but to a size that makes sense like an 8' cube using 4x8 sheets, or just insulate a small room and turn it into a walk in.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Oct 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah those few drops will probably be all you ever see, even with mine on full and 4 shelves packed with wet buds I only ever see a small amount of water, It usually evaporates into the surrounding air once it leaves the unit


Alright so I got home and started messing with it. Opening the door causes chaos. Water droplets form on the back wall and start running down (towards the sensor which I need to move) to the drain while the temp rises and the humidity spikes. Once closed the environment returns back to 54F/60% eventually. 

My water collection reservoir has collected (eyeballing) around 3oz.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 3, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Alright so I got home and started messing with it. Opening the door causes chaos. Water droplets form on the back wall and start running down (towards the sensor which I need to move) to the drain while the temp rises and the humidity spikes. Once closed the environment returns back to 54F/60% eventually.
> 
> My water collection reservoir has collected (eyeballing) around 3oz.


yeah it’s crazy how eSy the environment can flip when ur dealing with so much water in such a small space, small changes make a much bigger difference, all that air in a drying room, that strips away terps, well it also acts as a buffer, and the bigger the buffer the more stable air parameters stay.
Now we’re working in tiny chambers there is much less of a buffer so it’s good to be vigilant.

I love that you’re trying this and hope all goes as expected.

how much are you planning on drying at a time might I ask? I grow much more than I can fit in my unit so I freeze and hash what doesn’t fit.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Oct 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> yeah it’s crazy how eSy the environment can flip when ur dealing with so much water in such a small space, small changes make a much bigger difference, all that air in a drying room, that strips away terps, well it also acts as a buffer, and the bigger the buffer the more stable air parameters stay.
> Now we’re working in tiny chambers there is much less of a buffer so it’s good to be vigilant.
> 
> I love that you’re trying this and hope all goes as expected.
> ...


I have three autos that are coming down at different times. The first one was just loaded in. They’ve been sitting in the corner of my grow room being neglected. It seems expensive to set up a whole dry room for 1-3 oz at a time so this made more sense. 

In the actual room I have 7 plants - all different strain. So I'm going to outgrow it pretty quickly. I figure I can time things so I don’t have to have a full A/C and 50pint Dehum running for a whole month. 

Freezing seems like a good idea too. I just got a bubble hash set up so this might be a good option for me.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi all. I have been using the fridge for some time now, flavor is incredible. I use paper bags, branches tied off so buds are suspended inside it. They get a few days at room temps to knock some of the moisture down then into the fridge. The bags create individual "curing cells" with a continuous Flux of moisture and air. I leave them in there until stems break clean with a snap, buds are ready for jars at that point. Time varies, but it's hard to get it wrong with this method and it does a good job of preserving color and terps.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 14, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Hi all. I have been using the fridge for some time now, flavor is incredible. I use paper bags, branches tied off so buds are suspended inside it. They get a few days at room temps to knock some of the moisture down then into the fridge. The bags create individual "curing cells" with a continuous Flux of moisture and air. I leave them in there until stems break clean with a snap, buds are ready for jars at that point. Time varies, but it's hard to get it wrong with this method and it does a good job of preserving color and terps.


Interesting, are you relying on the porous nature of the paper bag to allow the Vapor pressure to equalise at a slow rate, or are you opening the bag to let out moisture periodically?

glad you popped by


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 14, 2022)

How does the moisture escape in a sealed fridge?


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 14, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> How does the moisture escape in a sealed fridge?


When the compressor cycles it cools the fridge at which point moisture in the air condenses on the back and runs down into that little drain most modern frost free fridges have, when the compressor kicks off the fridge warms back up which allows the Vapor pressure deficit between the bud and the air to equalise, stripping moisture away from the bud and into the air, then the compressor kicks back on and the water in the air condenses on the back and drains away again

edit: not all fridges have the drain but all of the frost free fridge freezers I’ve ever seen have it


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 14, 2022)

It’s kind of the same process as happens in a freeze dryer however there is no vacuum so water doesn’t subliminate (turn from solid to gas with no liquid stage) but changes from liquid in the bud to gas in the air


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> It’s kind of the same process as happens in a freeze dryer however there is no vacuum so water doesn’t subliminate (turn from solid to gas with no liquid stage) but changes from liquid in the bud to gas in the air


Edit, there are a lot of differences between freeze dryer and fridge but I was just trying to better explain the process


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 15, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Interesting, are you relying on the porous nature of the paper bag to allow the Vapor pressure to equalise at a slow rate, or are you opening the bag to let out moisture periodically?
> 
> glad you popped by


Totally rely on the bag and exposed stem ends. I place damp-rid desiccant units in the fridge to capture the vapor. Its modified from a method I used in tents during guerrilla ops when babysitting your dry and cure wasn't really an option. 

Slight correction, they are "drying cells" to be accurate, then curing takes place in jars. Since all drying and sweating is done by the time they get there, it's really low maintenance. Burp every few days and they're on point. Nice thing about this approach is the bags give you a security net against large swings of RH and near total prohibition of mold growth. In combo with the stable cold temp and super low RH, its fairly bulletproof with fantastic drying results and buds perfectly prepared for cure.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 15, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Totally rely on the bag and exposed stem ends. I place damp-rid desiccant units in the fridge to capture the vapor. Its modified from a method I used in tents during guerrilla ops when babysitting your dry and cure wasn't really an option.
> 
> Slight correction, they are "drying cells" to be accurate, then curing takes place in jars. Since all drying and sweating is done by the time they get there, it's really low maintenance. Burp every few days and they're on point. Nice thing about this approach is the bags give you a security net against large swings of RH and near total prohibition of mold growth. In combo with the stable cold temp and super low RH, its fairly bulletproof with fantastic drying results and buds perfectly prepared for cure.


You're being sarcastic right?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Totally rely on the bag and exposed stem ends. I place damp-rid desiccant units in the fridge to capture the vapor. Its modified from a method I used in tents during guerrilla ops when babysitting your dry and cure wasn't really an option.
> 
> Slight correction, they are "drying cells" to be accurate, then curing takes place in jars. Since all drying and sweating is done by the time they get there, it's really low maintenance. Burp every few days and they're on point. Nice thing about this approach is the bags give you a security net against large swings of RH and near total prohibition of mold growth. In combo with the stable cold temp and super low RH, its fairly bulletproof with fantastic drying results and buds perfectly prepared for cure.


You’re just a riot dude


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm on day 3 of using a wine cooler / with inkbird humidity controller / Dehumidifier / And Ac Infinity PC Fan 

Temps have stayed between 55 - 60f with RH between 55 - 60 % 

I'm not going to open the fridge for another week and a half and just let it do it's thing and see what happens.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 8, 2022)

Gotta say I'm liking using a wine cooler and dehumidifier for drying. I haven't cut it a place to mount dehumidifier, it's just the deconstructed unit sitting on the bottom.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 8, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Gotta say I'm liking using a wine cooler and dehumidifier for drying. I haven't cut it a place to mount dehumidifier, it's just the deconstructed unit sitting on the bottom.


What’s not to love haha. Perfect conditions, low temp, precise humidity control, low turbulence, less volatilisation of your precious terpenes resulting in a much nicer experience. I’ve just popped some gmo x platinum and I’m excited to see how the garlic terps hang around for the smoke considering how strong the air dried samples of other peoples tasted.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 8, 2022)

I live in a subtropical climate, humidity is always high, so drying is always inconsistent. I had to pull some out after about a week and put in a jar because I needed the room for a couple more being harvested, and they smell pretty good, pretty close to the live plant. I'll be ready to try the smoke myself. 
I grow a lot of indoor tropical sativas, this thing is going to be really sweet on the loose airy sativas that always dry out waaay too fast.


----------



## kreikrei (Dec 10, 2022)

@Blue brother - hi, you have already given me advice.. I would really appreciate your help one more time.
I have tried 1frost free fridge dry - it failed.I hanged the buds in free air, and in 10-14 days they were EXTREMELY dry.

You gave a answer to why that happened.
Quote "*I think what you are referring to is a fridge that uses a compressor, yeah those will dry the weed out quick snap if u can’t find a way of partially shielding the buds from the air in the fridge. But you can use jars with screen lids or even just jars or bags that you periodically burp the excess moisture out of and into the fridge. yes the compressor in the fridge will work tirelessly to strip away the moisture from your bud, by constantly allowing the space to warm and cool and draining the condensate each time. This is negated by using containers ( either almost airtight or porous)"* 


My question - the forum threads for this method are full of people just hanging their harvest in the fridge without any barrier (jar, paper bag, pizza box etc).HOW DO THEY GET GOOD RESULTS ? 

What you wrote makes sense and I saw the results in my own fridge dry. So how do other people succeed by just hanging? (without adding any humidifiers/fan/dehumidifiers in the fridge)

Thanks!


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 10, 2022)

kreikrei said:


> @Blue brother - hi, you have already given me advice.. I would really appreciate your help one more time.
> I have tried 1frost free fridge dry - it failed.I hanged the buds in free air, and in 10-14 days they were EXTREMELY dry.
> 
> You gave a answer to why that happened.
> ...


I’m not sure how those people succeed because my understanding of the science of drying and the process of dehumidification that happens in a fridge doesn’t correlate with those results.

check out what @Cannaclysmic Events did, a few posts back, he uses paper bags around the buds tied tight around the stem, the bag will breathe, and so will that exposed stem but still provide some sort of shielding to slow down the process.

im still yet to try a grove bag in a fridge, but I do believe that’s an experiment worth trying.

im sorry your run failed, my only advice would be to take the advice I allready gave and use some sort of shield, barring that the only way I can see it working is with controllers and a humidifier to combat the huge dip in humidity as the compressor cycles.

best of luck mate!

edit: I have seen people putting loose buds in the salad crisper area of the fridge as this is designed to shield salad from the drying nature of the air. But I haven’t done this and won’t reccomend it. All I can do is give advice based on my understanding of the processes at play.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Dec 10, 2022)

I have no fridge experience but would guess that how packed the fridge is has a huge influence on final result and time to dry. An almost full fridge would seem smartest but again no actual experience


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 10, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> I have no fridge experience but would guess that how packed the fridge is has a huge influence on final result and time to dry. An almost full fridge would seem smartest but again no actual experience


You are right mate, hypothetically yes the more the merrier in terms of dragging out the timescale, there is a finite volume of air, the amount of water is a variable


----------



## Delps8 (Dec 10, 2022)

From my July harvest. 

The fridge had lower RH but took longer to dry because of the lower temperature. I wasn't able to tell the difference when I did a smoke test.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Dec 11, 2022)

Pretty interesting video so far.


*



*


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 11, 2022)

1ManGrow said:


> Pretty interesting video so far.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


i spent so long looking for something like this, nearly everything I eventually put into practise was the result of research on subjects far from the matter at hand, wish I’d of seen this 2year ago


----------

